# What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?



## Zona

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFuoe0a4ukw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?[/ame]

A comment in there..

"Sensationalist yes, satirist no. If you are calling the things Beck says "satire" I disagree. My best description of Beck is an alarmist and political terrorist. Beck is in sighting violence and hatred toward fellow American citizens. That is not "satire". Beck is trying very hard&#65279; to sew the seeds of a revolution that will only drive this country further apart. At a time when we have the opportunity and the need to come together as a nation."


----------



## Avatar4321

If Glenn is mentally retarded, then it doesnt say much for your cognitive abilities since he is exposing corruption at every turn lately and making you look rather stupid.


----------



## Si modo

If one doesn't like the message, then assasinate the character.  Alinsky in play.


----------



## Zona




----------



## eots

well at least he hates free speech and 9/11 victims...he cant be all bad


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Glenn Beck is using old vaudeville routines to keep people watching his comedy show.


----------



## WillowTree

Zona said:


> YouTube - What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?
> 
> A comment in there..
> 
> "Sensationalist yes, satirist no. If you are calling the things Beck says "satire" I disagree. My best description of Beck is an alarmist and political terrorist. Beck is in sighting violence and hatred toward fellow American citizens. That is not "satire". Beck is trying very hard&#65279; to sew the seeds of a revolution that will only drive this country further apart. At a time when we have the opportunity and the need to come together as a nation."



well well well, "Beck is in sighting violence". Is he really? and he "is trying very hard to sew the seeds of revolution" Is he really now? I'm trying to imagine these scenarios and I can't quite do it. Wonder why?


----------



## WillowTree

I don't somehow think it's Beck who has a "mental deficiency" newp!


----------



## Diuretic

He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.


----------



## Dr.House

Diuretic said:


> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.



He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
Click to expand...


I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.


----------



## Diuretic

Dr.House said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
Click to expand...


Of course.  Murdoch is the true genius here though, he saw a market for FoxNews and it succeeded brilliantly for him.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
Click to expand...


Well, AutoZona should not really be used as any sort of measuring stick...

I think Beck currently ranks #3 each nite behind O'Reilly and Hannity...


----------



## Dr.House

Diuretic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Murdoch is the true genius here though, he saw a market for FoxNews and it succeeded brilliantly for him.
Click to expand...


Yep...  He knows how to attract both the left and the right...  Smart individual...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, AutoZona should not really be used as any sort of measuring stick...
> 
> I think Beck currently ranks #3 each nite behind O'Reilly and Hannity...
Click to expand...


but ahead of the msnbc pundits?


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, AutoZona should not really be used as any sort of measuring stick...
> 
> I think Beck currently ranks #3 each nite behind O'Reilly and Hannity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but ahead of the msnbc pundits?
Click to expand...


Way ahead...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
Click to expand...


He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.
Click to expand...


you think the power pendulum will swing the other way any time soon?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, AutoZona should not really be used as any sort of measuring stick...
> 
> I think Beck currently ranks #3 each nite behind O'Reilly and Hannity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but ahead of the msnbc pundits?
Click to expand...

yup, ALL of them


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, AutoZona should not really be used as any sort of measuring stick...
> 
> I think Beck currently ranks #3 each nite behind O'Reilly and Hannity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ahead of the msnbc pundits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, ALL of them
Click to expand...


doesn't sound too stupid to me.


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.
Click to expand...

i guess you didnt see much of him when Bush was in office


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think the power pendulum will swing the other way any time soon?
Click to expand...


I foresee the GOP gaining seats in Congress next year and the 2012 general election is far from being decided.  So yeah, it's entirely possible.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I don't think Glen is mentally retarded. I think the derivatives of retarded are thrown around callously and ignorantly far too often on this board, and in society.


----------



## Article 15

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess you didnt see much of him when Bush was in office
Click to expand...


Not really.  The only thing I remember about him back in those days was that he had a hard on for the GWOT and a disdain for Muslims.


----------



## Diuretic

Dr.House said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Murdoch is the true genius here though, he saw a market for FoxNews and it succeeded brilliantly for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep...  He knows how to attract both the left and the right...  Smart individual...
Click to expand...


And he keeps himself above partisan politics.  He knows money talks and he knows how to make it.  He acts purely out of corporate self-interest and while he's naturally inclined to support the right he has been known, in the pursuit of corporate self-interest, to support the moderate left.  And so it is with quality.  He has created a quality newspaper and then he has created Britain's "The Sun".  The criterion for Murdoch is that it makes money.  He's pretty single-minded on that.


----------



## garyd

Uh Beck has repeatedly stated that he is a Libertarian. That in and of itself goes far to explain your misapprehension.


----------



## mdn2000

Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama. 

The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.

So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.


----------



## Dr.House

"GlennBeck!GlennBeck!GlennBeck!GlennBeck!GlennBeck!" _- AutoZona_


----------



## Diuretic

"ObamaMarxist!ObamaMarxist!ObamaMarxist!ObamaMarxist!ObamaMarxist! - _every second wingnut _


----------



## paperview

Great article here from conservative columnist David Brooks.  Almost worthy of its own thread.

*THE WIZARD OF BECK*

<snip>

"So what is the theme of our history lesson? It is a story of remarkable volume and utter weakness. It is the story of media mavens who claim to represent a hidden majority but who in fact represent a mere niche &#8212; even in the Republican Party. It is a story as old as &#8220;The Wizard of Oz,&#8221; of grand illusions and small men behind the curtain."
...

So the myth returns. Just months after the election and the humiliation, everyone is again convinced that Limbaugh, Beck, Hannity and the rest possess real power. And the saddest thing is that even Republican politicians come to believe it. They mistake media for reality. They pre-emptively surrender to armies that don&#8217;t exist.

...
...The party is losing because it has adopted a radio entertainer&#8217;s niche-building strategy, while abandoning the politician&#8217;s coalition-building strategy.

 The rise of Beck, Hannity, Bill O&#8217;Reilly and the rest has correlated almost perfectly with the decline of the G.O.P. But it&#8217;s not because the talk jocks have real power. It&#8217;s because they have illusory power, because Republicans hear the media mythology and fall for it every time."


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/opinion/02brooks.html


----------



## ABikerSailor

mdn2000 said:


> Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama.
> 
> The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.
> 
> So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.



Blech hasn't told the truth since his stupid ass was on CNN.  I used to watch the asshole when he was on there, but after about 3 months, I saw he was going off the tracks.

Then he moved to FAUX News, you know......the one ran by Rupert Murdoch who "isn't concerned with facts on his news station".  Direct quote.

Combine that with the fact that they lied about the tea party protests recently (there wasn't a million people there), what makes anyone think that they're not lying about their ratings as well?  Remember........ALL cable news networks claim to be number one.


----------



## REVxERIK

glenn beck is actually a genius. and i'm a total non fan.


----------



## paperview

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama.
> 
> The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.
> 
> So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blech hasn't told the truth since his stupid ass was on CNN.  I used to watch the asshole when he was on there, but after about 3 months, I saw he was going off the tracks.
> 
> Then he moved to FAUX News, you know......the one ran by Rupert Murdoch who "isn't concerned with facts on his news station".  Direct quote.
> 
> Combine that with the fact that they lied about the tea party protests recently (there wasn't a million people there), w*hat makes anyone think that they're not lying about their ratings as well*?  Remember........ALL cable news networks claim to be number one.
Click to expand...

The ratings numbers are independently tallied, so you're not going to get too far with that one.


----------



## Liability

Zona said:


> * * * *What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded? * * * *



What if Zona isn't?


----------



## KittenKoder

REVxERIK said:


> glenn beck is actually a genius. and i'm a total non fan.



Isn't he though, he's got everyone's attention, managed to fool everyone into thinking he was actually crying, and make millions just talking about politics. With all this chatter about him online he could run for president.


----------



## REVxERIK

KittenKoder said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck is actually a genius. and i'm a total non fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he though, he's got everyone's attention, managed to fool everyone into thinking he was actually crying, and make millions just talking about politics. With all this chatter about him online he could run for president.
Click to expand...


right? he's not a political scientist, or journalist, but he manages to gather millions of supporters!


----------



## paperview

KittenKoder said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck is actually a genius. and i'm a total non fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he though, he's got everyone's attention, managed to fool everyone into thinking he was actually crying, and make millions just talking about politics. With all this chatter about him online he could run for president.
Click to expand...

Beck/Palin 2012


----------



## REVxERIK

paperview said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> glenn beck is actually a genius. and i'm a total non fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he though, he's got everyone's attention, managed to fool everyone into thinking he was actually crying, and make millions just talking about politics. With all this chatter about him online he could run for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beck/Palin 2012
Click to expand...


fail!


----------



## paperview

REVxERIK said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he though, he's got everyone's attention, managed to fool everyone into thinking he was actually crying, and make millions just talking about politics. With all this chatter about him online he could run for president.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck/Palin 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fail!
Click to expand...

Trust me.  

Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.

I mean that.


----------



## ABikerSailor

What about a Cheney/Palin ticket?


----------



## KittenKoder

paperview said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck/Palin 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
Click to expand...


Why? So the same policies that we've seen for the last 20 years continue to go through and you can spout "we won suck it" over and over again?


----------



## publicprotector

Well he is in good company is he not, from presidents to the lowest there are plenty of retards in the US.


----------



## paperview

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> fail!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? So the same policies that we've seen for the last 20 years continue to go through and you can spout "we won suck it" over and over again?
Click to expand...

There is a small measure of joy at watching republican failures get shoved down their throats.

Not much, but 

a little.


----------



## REVxERIK

paperview said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck/Palin 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
Click to expand...


what if they win though!?


----------



## paperview

REVxERIK said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> fail!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what if they win though!?
Click to expand...

-----------


----------



## REVxERIK

paperview said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if they win though!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------
Click to expand...


i'm dead serious!


----------



## paperview

REVxERIK said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they win though!?
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm dead serious!
Click to expand...

Then I worry for your sanity.


----------



## Sarah G

I would love that ticket as well.  Beck isn't retarded, that is an insult to retarded people, he is just plain ugly and mean.


----------



## del

Zona said:


> YouTube - What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?
> 
> A comment in there..
> 
> "Sensationalist yes, satirist no. If you are calling the things Beck says "satire" I disagree. My best description of Beck is an alarmist and political terrorist. Beck is in sighting violence and hatred toward fellow American citizens. That is not "satire". Beck is trying very hard&#65279; to sew the seeds of a revolution that will only drive this country further apart. At a time when we have the opportunity and the need to come together as a nation."



maybe he can anchor your 440 relay team at the next olympics?

somewhere, eunice is smiling.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> I would love that ticket as well.  Beck isn't retarded, that is an insult to retarded people, he is just plain ugly and mean.



Ugly and mean? this is the best you can come up with?

It really be nice if one of these days the people who complain about him actually listen or watch him.


----------



## KittenKoder

paperview said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> Nothing would make this liberal happier than a Beck/Palin ticket.
> 
> I mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So the same policies that we've seen for the last 20 years continue to go through and you can spout "we won suck it" over and over again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a small measure of joy at watching republican failures get shoved down their throats.
> 
> Not much, but
> 
> a little.
Click to expand...


Even if it means the country falls apart?


----------



## paperview

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So the same policies that we've seen for the last 20 years continue to go through and you can spout "we won suck it" over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small measure of joy at watching republican failures get shoved down their throats.
> 
> Not much, but
> 
> a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it means the country falls apart?
Click to expand...

It won't fall apart.

When the Whigs disappeared, the country just rolled right along.

That's where the pubbies are heading.


----------



## KittenKoder

paperview said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a small measure of joy at watching republican failures get shoved down their throats.
> 
> Not much, but
> 
> a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it means the country falls apart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't fall apart.
> 
> When the Whigs disappeared, the country just rolled right along.
> 
> That's where the pubbies are heading.
Click to expand...


But the wigs have been replaced ... they are no longer gone, Obama, Clinton, Bush, Bush ... those are the new wigs. Again, you don't care if the country falls apart as long as the person who is in charge belongs to your "party"? That's just treason.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love that ticket as well.  Beck isn't retarded, that is an insult to retarded people, he is just plain ugly and mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly and mean? this is the best you can come up with?
> 
> It really be nice if one of these days the people who complain about him actually listen or watch him.
Click to expand...


  Watch him?  Why on earth would I do that?  I've seen enough of that goof.  Oh you meant I should be fair and balanced to Glenn Beck...


----------



## paperview

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it means the country falls apart?
> 
> 
> 
> It won't fall apart.
> 
> When the Whigs disappeared, the country just rolled right along.
> 
> That's where the pubbies are heading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the wigs have been replaced ... they are no longer gone, Obama, Clinton, Bush, Bush ... those are the new wigs. Again, you don't care if the country falls apart as long as the person who is in charge belongs to your "party"? That's just treason.
Click to expand...



Yeah. They're the new Whigs.


----------



## paperview

> Again, you don't care if the country falls apart as long as the person who is in charge belongs to your "party"?



Four words: "I hope he fails."


----------



## paperview

A few words with the man who uttered that phrase might be in order.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Again, you don't care if the country falls apart as long as the person who is in charge belongs to your "party"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four words: "I hope he fails."
Click to expand...


We want _him_ to fail *so that our Republic can succeed*.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know........in wartime and the military, the captain is the most important person on the ship.  Responsible for everything onboard, material as well as people.

The job of President is also kinda like that.  And, just like in war, if the skipper fails, it demoralizes the crew, and places them in a very easy place to get killed.  If the skipper dies, same thing.

Now.  With that being said, you DO realize that if the President fails, the country fails, because he is the one leading it!  

Anyone remember the last administration?  Jr. succeeded in the first term (kinda), but, failed miserably in the second.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?



You and him would have a lot in common.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Shit Dim Bulb/No Logic, a person like you (as fucking retarded and stupid as you are), would probably be one of those that was RELATED to him.

You had a lot of inbreeding in your particular family tree, didn't ya?  Probably went swimming in your own gene pool.

No wonder you're all hat and no cattle.


----------



## rdean

That's a terrible insult to those that are actually retarded.  For the most part, they are good people.  They don't know how to be traitors and seditionists like Beck.  Besides, how many married, retarded men ask a girl young enough to be a daughter if they can take nude pictures of them on national television?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Shit Dim Bulb/No Logic, a person like you (as fucking retarded and stupid as you are), would probably be one of those that was RELATED to him.
> 
> You had a lot of inbreeding in your particular family tree, didn't ya?  Probably went swimming in your own gene pool.
> 
> No wonder you're all hat and no cattle.



Personal attacks will get you nowhere. But seeing that you cannot debate an issue with any sense of intelligence, these insults are not unexpected.


----------



## ABikerSailor

By the way Dim Bulb/No Logic......you stated that FAUX Noise wasn't seditious.

Well......check this out......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrPsOvDyWt4]YouTube - Fatuous and Feebleminded Glenn Beck Claims Obama Wants America to Fail[/ame]

And......to help things out, here's some definitions from Dictionary.com



> se&#8901;di&#8901;tion
> &#8194;&#8194;/s&#618;&#712;d&#618;&#643;&#601;n/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [si-dish-uhn] Show IPA
> Use sedition in a Sentence
> See web results for sedition
> See images of sedition
> &#8211;noun
> 1. 	incitement of discontent or rebellion against a government.
> 2. 	any action, esp. in speech or writing, promoting such discontent or rebellion.
> 3. 	Archaic. rebellious disorder.
> Origin:
> 1325&#8211;75; < L s&#275;diti&#333;n- (s. of s&#275;diti&#333, equiv. to s&#275;d- se- + -iti&#333;n- a going (it(us), ptp. of &#299;re to go + -i&#333;n- -ion ); r. ME sedicioun < AF < L, as above
> 
> Synonyms:
> 1. insurrection, mutiny. See treason.
> 
> se&#8901;di&#8901;tious
> &#8194;&#8194;/s&#618;&#712;d&#618;&#643;&#601;s/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [si-dish-uhs] Show IPA
> Use seditious in a Sentence
> See web results for seditious
> See images of seditious
> &#8211;adjective
> 1. 	of, pertaining to, or of the nature of sedition.
> 2. 	given to or guilty of sedition.
> Origin:
> 1400&#8211;50; late ME sedicious, equiv. to sedici(oun) sedition + -ous -ous; cf. L s&#275;diti&#333;sus



So yeah.....FAUX Noise IS seditious!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way Dim Bulb/No Logic......you stated that FAUX Noise wasn't seditious.
> 
> Well......check this out......
> 
> YouTube - Fatuous and Feebleminded Glenn Beck Claims Obama Wants America to Fail
> 
> And......to help things out, here's some definitions from Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se&#8901;di&#8901;tion
> &#8194;&#8194;/s&#618;&#712;d&#618;&#643;&#601;n/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [si-dish-uhn] Show IPA
> Use sedition in a Sentence
> See web results for sedition
> See images of sedition
> noun
> 1. 	incitement of discontent or rebellion against a government.
> 2. 	any action, esp. in speech or writing, promoting such discontent or rebellion.
> 3. 	Archaic. rebellious disorder.
> Origin:
> 132575; < L s&#275;diti&#333;n- (s. of s&#275;diti&#333, equiv. to s&#275;d- se- + -iti&#333;n- a going (it(us), ptp. of &#299;re to go + -i&#333;n- -ion ); r. ME sedicioun < AF < L, as above
> 
> Synonyms:
> 1. insurrection, mutiny. See treason.
> 
> se&#8901;di&#8901;tious
> &#8194;&#8194;/s&#618;&#712;d&#618;&#643;&#601;s/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [si-dish-uhs] Show IPA
> Use seditious in a Sentence
> See web results for seditious
> See images of seditious
> adjective
> 1. 	of, pertaining to, or of the nature of sedition.
> 2. 	given to or guilty of sedition.
> Origin:
> 140050; late ME sedicious, equiv. to sedici(oun) sedition + -ous -ous; cf. L s&#275;diti&#333;sus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.....FAUX Noise IS seditious!
Click to expand...


Hey gaybikershithead, there was nothing seditous in that clip. And another thing "Beck" isn't "Fox News" you wormy fuck!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Shit ya fucking 'tard.......the whole station does it!

Billo the Clown, Manatee, Blech, and FAUX and fiends.......

Try again asshole.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Shit ya fucking 'tard.......the whole station does it!
> 
> Billo the Clown, Manatee, Blech, and FAUX and fiends.......
> 
> Try again asshole.



I don't have to "try again". You falied to prove your claim that these guys act in a seditous manner. Having an opposing viewpoint is not sedition you stupd fuck!! Inciting rebellion against the government would be. Now show me evidence that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc..has incited rebellion against the government. 

For your convenience.

incite:
To provoke and urge on: _troublemakers who incite riots; inciting workers to strike_

rebellion:
Open, armed, and organized resistance to a constituted government.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and him would have a lot in common.
Click to expand...


that's just rude. but clever and hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's far from dumb, he's a fake.  He's disingenuous and not fooling a lot of people with his sudden desire to root out corruption.  But it's politics so he's going to be successful in finding it as we have already seen.  Just don't expect him to continue his crusade once the power pendulum swings the other way.
> 
> 
> 
> i guess you didnt see much of him when Bush was in office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  The only thing I remember about him back in those days was that he had a hard on for the GWOT and a disdain for Muslims.
Click to expand...


Really ?
He insists that 9/11 had nothing to do with real scriptural Islam , when in fact it was" text book " jihad.


----------



## REVxERIK

beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?


----------



## Zoom-boing

> What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?



What if he isn't?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

If Glenn is "retarded" then what does that make the people who run around attacking a retarded man?   To me it makes them pretty stupid.  



Zona said:


> A comment in there..
> 
> "Sensationalist yes, satirist no. If you are calling the things Beck says "satire" I disagree. My best description of Beck is an alarmist and political terrorist. Beck is in sighting violence and hatred toward fellow American citizens. That is not "satire". Beck is trying very hard&#65279; to sew the seeds of a revolution that will only drive this country further apart. At a time when we have the opportunity and the need to come together as a nation."



LOL that comment sounds like a conservative complaining about the Iraq war protestors.  

Beck is trying to start a revolution, but not in the sense that Zona and many like Zona assume....they assume a violent citizen vs citizen with guns and death revolution.   Glenn is trying to start a revolution at the voting booth and is calling for the American people to vote out all these corrupt republicans and democrats.   Or should I say Retardicans and Demoncrats since you feel calling someone a retard isn't offensive to anyone.

My apologies to the forum members with metally challenged family or friends, I dont mean to disparage them by using the word rerard when i say retardicans.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?



He was critial of Bush' policies, now those policies are Obama's policies. You do know that Bush isn't president any longer, don't you?


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit ya fucking 'tard.......the whole station does it!
> 
> Billo the Clown, Manatee, Blech, and FAUX and fiends.......
> 
> Try again asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to "try again". You falied to prove your claim that these guys act in a seditous manner. Having an opposing viewpoint is not sedition you stupd fuck!! Inciting rebellion against the government would be. Now show me evidence that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc..has incited rebellion against the government.
> 
> For your convenience.
> 
> incite:
> To provoke and urge on: _troublemakers who incite riots; inciting workers to strike_
> 
> rebellion:
> Open, armed, and organized resistance to a constituted government.
Click to expand...


Yo......pillow biter..........what about the tea parties?  What about the signs stating that it was time to water the tree of liberty?  What about the LOADED FUCKING ASSAULT WEAPONS?  You must have had a traumatic head injury as a child, as you are in the top one percentile of the stupidest people I've ever met.  

ALL of those were organized by FAUX Noise.

You lose all hat/no cattle.  Shit man.......I'd be willing to bet that you get outsmarted by the cattle, don't ya?


----------



## Dr.House

REVxERIK said:


> beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?



What has Boooooosh done or said lately that's newsworthy?


----------



## Liability

Dr.House said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has Boooooosh done or said lately that's newsworthy?
Click to expand...


Shhhh.  Many of the BDS victims seem to have let it go by unnoticed that GWB is no longer the President.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit ya fucking 'tard.......the whole station does it!
> 
> Billo the Clown, Manatee, Blech, and FAUX and fiends.......
> 
> Try again asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to "try again". You falied to prove your claim that these guys act in a seditous manner. Having an opposing viewpoint is not sedition you stupd fuck!! Inciting rebellion against the government would be. Now show me evidence that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc..has incited rebellion against the government.
> 
> For your convenience.
> 
> incite:
> To provoke and urge on: _troublemakers who incite riots; inciting workers to strike_
> 
> rebellion:
> Open, armed, and organized resistance to a constituted government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo......pillow biter..........what about the tea parties?  What about the signs stating that it was time to water the tree of liberty?  What about the LOADED FUCKING ASSAULT WEAPONS?  You must have had a traumatic head injury as a child, as you are in the top one percentile of the stupidest people I've ever met.
> 
> ALL of those were organized by FAUX Noise.
> 
> You lose all hat/no cattle.  Shit man.......I'd be willing to bet that you get outsmarted by the cattle, don't ya?
Click to expand...


The tea parties were lawful protest you stupid fuck. The assault rifles (and you're assuming they were loaded) were also legally carried. 

Here's some words of wisdom from one of our greatest forefathers. 

"A little rebellion now and then...is a medicine necessary for the sound health of government.   --Thomas Jefferson--

"Difference of opinion leads to enquiry, and enquiry to truth; and that, I am sure, is the ultimate and sincere object of us both. We both value too much the freedom of opinion sanctioned by our Constitution, not to cherish its exercise even where in opposition to ourselves." 
--Thomas Jefferson --

Fact is gaybikershithead, you lose!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey Dim Bulb/No Logic.........SEVERAL OF THE PEOPLE WITH THE ASSAULT RIFLES STATED THAT YES, THEY WERE LOADED.

Do the cattle hide your cowboy hat when you go out in the field?  You're obviously dumber than them.

Yes, it was a lawful protest.  Yes, the people had guns that they were legally allowed to carry.  

Yes.........they were loaded.  Yes.........there were signs indirectly threatening the president.

I'd be willing to bet that you're single, as the only thing that you could date and speak intelligently with, would be a rubber doll.

Oh wait.......in your case, it's a rubber guy.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Dim Bulb/No Logic.........SEVERAL OF THE PEOPLE WITH THE ASSAULT RIFLES STATED THAT YES, THEY WERE LOADED.
> 
> Do the cattle hide your cowboy hat when you go out in the field?  You're obviously dumber than them.
> 
> Yes, it was a lawful protest.  Yes, the people had guns that they were legally allowed to carry.
> 
> Yes.........they were loaded.  Yes.........there were signs indirectly threatening the president.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that you're single, as the only thing that you could date and speak intelligently with, would be a rubber doll.
> 
> Oh wait.......in your case, it's a rubber guy.  Sorry about that.



So what they were loaded? Still perfectly legal.

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to "try again". You falied to prove your claim that these guys act in a seditous manner. Having an opposing viewpoint is not sedition you stupd fuck!! Inciting rebellion against the government would be. Now show me evidence that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc..has incited rebellion against the government.
> 
> For your convenience.
> 
> incite:
> To provoke and urge on: _troublemakers who incite riots; inciting workers to strike_
> 
> rebellion:
> Open, armed, and organized resistance to a constituted government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo......pillow biter..........what about the tea parties?  What about the signs stating that it was time to water the tree of liberty?  What about the LOADED FUCKING ASSAULT WEAPONS?  You must have had a traumatic head injury as a child, as you are in the top one percentile of the stupidest people I've ever met.
> 
> ALL of those were organized by FAUX Noise.
> 
> You lose all hat/no cattle.  Shit man.......I'd be willing to bet that you get outsmarted by the cattle, don't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tea parties were lawful protest you stupid fuck. *The assault rifles (and you're assuming they were loaded) were also legally carried. *
> 
> Here's some words of wisdom from one of our greatest forefathers.
> 
> "A little rebellion now and then...is a medicine necessary for the sound health of government.   --Thomas Jefferson--
> 
> "Difference of opinion leads to enquiry, and enquiry to truth; and that, I am sure, is the ultimate and sincere object of us both. We both value too much the freedom of opinion sanctioned by our Constitution, not to cherish its exercise even where in opposition to ourselves."
> --Thomas Jefferson --
> 
> Fact is gaybikershithead, you lose!!
Click to expand...


Hey, moron.........YOU were the one that said I "assumed they were loaded", when in reality, I'd already stated they were loaded.

Way to post the obvious genius.  You really are fucking stupid, ain't ya?  

You probably also breed your cattle and try real hard to not get emotionally involved, huh?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo......pillow biter..........what about the tea parties?  What about the signs stating that it was time to water the tree of liberty?  What about the LOADED FUCKING ASSAULT WEAPONS?  You must have had a traumatic head injury as a child, as you are in the top one percentile of the stupidest people I've ever met.
> 
> ALL of those were organized by FAUX Noise.
> 
> You lose all hat/no cattle.  Shit man.......I'd be willing to bet that you get outsmarted by the cattle, don't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tea parties were lawful protest you stupid fuck. *The assault rifles (and you're assuming they were loaded) were also legally carried. *
> 
> Here's some words of wisdom from one of our greatest forefathers.
> 
> "A little rebellion now and then...is a medicine necessary for the sound health of government.   --Thomas Jefferson--
> 
> "Difference of opinion leads to enquiry, and enquiry to truth; and that, I am sure, is the ultimate and sincere object of us both. We both value too much the freedom of opinion sanctioned by our Constitution, not to cherish its exercise even where in opposition to ourselves."
> --Thomas Jefferson --
> 
> Fact is gaybikershithead, you lose!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, moron.........YOU were the one that said I "assumed they were loaded", when in reality, I'd already stated they were loaded.
> 
> Way to post the obvious genius.  You really are fucking stupid, ain't ya?
> 
> You probably also breed your cattle and try real hard to not get emotionally involved, huh?
Click to expand...


It's still an assumption, if you think I'd believe anything you say then you're as lame as the insults you hurl.

I hope you remember that the next time you eat beef.

And since you can't win an argument gaybikerdumbshit, insults are all you have.

Remember you were supposed to be proving that Hannity, Beck and O'Reilly etc.. were engaging in sedition. Which you have failed miserably to do.


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea parties were lawful protest you stupid fuck. *The assault rifles (and you're assuming they were loaded) were also legally carried. *
> 
> Here's some words of wisdom from one of our greatest forefathers.
> 
> "A little rebellion now and then...is a medicine necessary for the sound health of government.   --Thomas Jefferson--
> 
> "Difference of opinion leads to enquiry, and enquiry to truth; and that, I am sure, is the ultimate and sincere object of us both. We both value too much the freedom of opinion sanctioned by our Constitution, not to cherish its exercise even where in opposition to ourselves."
> --Thomas Jefferson --
> 
> Fact is gaybikershithead, you lose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, moron.........YOU were the one that said I "assumed they were loaded", when in reality, I'd already stated they were loaded.
> 
> Way to post the obvious genius.  You really are fucking stupid, ain't ya?
> 
> You probably also breed your cattle and try real hard to not get emotionally involved, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still an assumption, if you think I'd believe anything you say then you're as lame as the insults you hurl.
> 
> I hope you remember that the next time you eat beef.
> 
> And since you can't win an argument gaybikerdumbshit, insults are all you have.
> 
> Remember you were supposed to be proving that Hannity, Beck and O'Reilly etc.. were engaging in sedition. Which you have failed miserably to do.
Click to expand...

actually, the guys carrying the guns claimed they were loaded


----------



## Lonestar_logic

DiveCon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, moron.........YOU were the one that said I "assumed they were loaded", when in reality, I'd already stated they were loaded.
> 
> Way to post the obvious genius.  You really are fucking stupid, ain't ya?
> 
> You probably also breed your cattle and try real hard to not get emotionally involved, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still an assumption, if you think I'd believe anything you say then you're as lame as the insults you hurl.
> 
> I hope you remember that the next time you eat beef.
> 
> And since you can't win an argument gaybikerdumbshit, insults are all you have.
> 
> Remember you were supposed to be proving that Hannity, Beck and O'Reilly etc.. were engaging in sedition. Which you have failed miserably to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, the guys carrying the guns claimed they were loaded
Click to expand...


I didn't hear that being said. But it's really not relevant to the argument anyhow. Gaybikerfuckwad was simply trying to change the subject from his claim that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc... were engaging in sedition where he failed miserably.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was critial of Bush' policies, now those policies are Obama's policies. You do know that Bush isn't president any longer, don't you?
Click to expand...


yes i do. what's your deal?


----------



## ABikerSailor

> I didn't hear that being said. But it's really not relevant to the argument anyhow. Gaybikerfuckwad was simply trying to change the subject from his claim that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc... were engaging in sedition where he failed miserably.



You're just pissed that you got pwned.

Yep.......keep fighting........it's fun to watch a retarded moron spin in circles!

And yes......they DID engage in sedition, because it was those idiots and FUCKED News that started up the teaparties where people were showing up with signs calling for Obama's death, as well as showing up with loaded weapons. 

And.....they weren't shy about telling people they were loaded either!

Try again ya stupid dangling dude.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck used to be very critical of bush, where did that run off to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was critial of Bush' policies, now those policies are Obama's policies. You do know that Bush isn't president any longer, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i do. what's your deal?
Click to expand...


I was answering your stupid question. That's my deal.

Surely you realize your question was a stupid one.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> I didn't hear that being said. But it's really not relevant to the argument anyhow. Gaybikerfuckwad was simply trying to change the subject from his claim that Beck, Hannity and O'Reilly etc... were engaging in sedition where he failed miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pissed that you got pwned.
> 
> Yep.......keep fighting........it's fun to watch a retarded moron spin in circles!
> 
> And yes......they DID engage in sedition, because it was *those idiots and FUCKED News that started up the teaparties* where people were showing up with signs calling for Obama's death, as well as showing up with loaded weapons.
> 
> And.....they weren't shy about telling people they were loaded either!
> 
> Try again ya stupid dangling dude.
Click to expand...


Prove it!


----------



## ABikerSailor

FUCKED News was promoting it for about 2 weeks before it happened, on all their shows they were telling people to go to the town hall meetings as well and to do tea party protests THERE.

Either (a) you don't watch FUCKED News, or (b) you're just retarded as all the idiocy of FUCKED News has sucked your brains outta yer skull.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> FUCKED News was promoting it for about 2 weeks before it happened, on all their shows they were telling people to go to the town hall meetings as well and to do tea party protests THERE.
> 
> Either (a) you don't watch FUCKED News, or (b) you're just retarded as all the idiocy of FUCKED News has sucked your brains outta yer skull.



You said Fox News "started" the tea parties. Now I'm simply asking you to back up your claim.

Fact is you stupid fuck it was Ron Paul that first started the tea parties.



> The concept of the modern day Tea Party began on December 16, 2007 when supporters of Ron Pauls presidential campaign came together and raised over $6 million online in one day. The tremendous success of that event lead activists in the freedom movement and members of the Campaign for Liberty to begin planning todays Tax Day Tea Parties.



Statement on Ron Paul and Tax Day Tea Parties


----------



## Jay Canuck

*He is not retarded....Glenn is just evil.*

*
[SIZE=+1]Glenn Beck - raped interns at Fox News?[/SIZE]  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuKXX-t5De0&feature=related"]Link[/ame] 

* 


*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE1wUhYRIRo&feature=related"]Glenn Beck admits it all[/ame]*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey.....doesn't matter who started it.

If you support treasonous activity, you're a traitor.

FAUX/FUCKED News supported this.

Try again.


----------



## bourne87

Sarah G said:


> I would love that ticket as well.  Beck isn't retarded, that is an insult to retarded people, he is just plain ugly and mean.



Yes and he a dumbass. Lets yell and scream so people will pay attention to me! He reminds me of the little brother that will do anything so people will notice him. I actually get a kick out of some of the shit he pulls. His shit is so ridiculous, did anyone see his segment on eugenics? Like honestly, lets bring up the most outrageous bullshit and say its right around the corner, lets scare the shit out of everyone so I will get attention. "Iran just launced a nuke and Obama knew and condoned it" is the outrageous stuuf that I would expect to see from this clown. The only thing is its not funny, its actually sad.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.....doesn't matter who started it.
> 
> If you support treasonous activity, you're a traitor.
> 
> FAUX/FUCKED News supported this.
> 
> Try again.



At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous? 

Me try again?  hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying.  and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...


----------



## editec

What do you mean" What if"?

I thought that_ that_ was obvious.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama.
> 
> The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.
> 
> So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blech hasn't told the truth since his stupid ass was on CNN.  I used to watch the asshole when he was on there, but after about 3 months, I saw he was going off the tracks.
> 
> *Then he moved to FAUX News, you know......the one ran by Rupert Murdoch who "isn't concerned with facts on his news station".  Direct quote.*
> Combine that with the fact that they lied about the tea party protests recently (there wasn't a million people there), what makes anyone think that they're not lying about their ratings as well?  Remember........ALL cable news networks claim to be number one.
Click to expand...


Care to back up that 'quote' claim? I only ask because either you:

a. misquoted him
b. are a complete blithering idiot.

I'm new here so I'm not sure which applies to you.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama.
> 
> The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.
> 
> So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blech hasn't told the truth since his stupid ass was on CNN.  I used to watch the asshole when he was on there, but after about 3 months, I saw he was going off the tracks.
> 
> *Then he moved to FAUX News, you know......the one ran by Rupert Murdoch who "isn't concerned with facts on his news station".  Direct quote.*
> Combine that with the fact that they lied about the tea party protests recently (there wasn't a million people there), what makes anyone think that they're not lying about their ratings as well?  Remember........ALL cable news networks claim to be number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to back up that 'quote' claim? I only ask because either you:
> 
> a. misquoted him
> b. are a complete blithering idiot.
> 
> I'm new here so I'm not sure which applies to you.
Click to expand...


CALI-G!!!!!!!!  Howdy do.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zona said:


> YouTube - What if Glenn Beck is Actually Mentally Retarded?
> 
> A comment in there..
> 
> "Sensationalist yes, satirist no. If you are calling the things Beck says "satire" I disagree. My best description of Beck is an alarmist and political terrorist. Beck is in sighting violence and hatred toward fellow American citizens. That is not "satire". Beck is trying very hard&#65279; to sew the seeds of a revolution that will only drive this country further apart. At a time when we have the opportunity and the need to come together as a nation."


What if Glenn Beck were mentally retarded?
You'd have someone to run against in the next special olympics!


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck may or may not be the original, he may steal his ideas from talk radio, that dont matter though because he is educating millions of people about the truth of Obama's marxism. That is why all the liberals are screaming. How dare someone tell the truth about God-Obama.
> 
> The liberals paranoid ignorant over the top reaction to beck is telling in itself, they cannot attack the facts which will be here with or without beck.
> 
> So here we are side tracked, our attention diverted, supporting and defending beck in hopes we do not address that Obama is a Marxist, the left did the same with Ayers, diverted the debate into his terrorists ties while we never looked at Ayers the Marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blech hasn't told the truth since his stupid ass was on CNN.  I used to watch the asshole when he was on there, but after about 3 months, I saw he was going off the tracks.
> 
> *Then he moved to FAUX News, you know......the one ran by Rupert Murdoch who "isn't concerned with facts on his news station".  Direct quote.*
> Combine that with the fact that they lied about the tea party protests recently (there wasn't a million people there), what makes anyone think that they're not lying about their ratings as well?  Remember........ALL cable news networks claim to be number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to back up that 'quote' claim? I only ask because either you:
> 
> a. misquoted him
> b. are a complete blithering idiot.
> 
> I'm new here so I'm not sure which applies to you.
Click to expand...


BikerSissySailorQueen obviously gets his "news" from asslickers like Keith Olberputz.

Olberscum, on that low-rated joke of a show he hosts, *misquoted* Rupert Murdoch (in naming Murdoch some idiotic "worst person" award-winner).  What Olberputz CLAIMED Murdoch had said about NewsCorp was *"Even on finance terms, we have never been a company that tolerates facts [sic]."*

Of course, that statement *was a misquote* premised on a faulty transcript.  Obviously in context, what Murdoch had actually said was that his company didn't tolerate *FAT*.

Even Olberscum eventually apologized for the oopsie.

Keith Olbmerann Apologizes to Rupert Murdoch - Greg Pollowitz - The Media Blog on National Review Online

I recall that there was a big to-do when the official transcript of President Obama's Inaugural Address contained an apparent error regarding "controlling the news" or something along those lines.  Well, such obvious errors in a transcript cut both ways.  GaySailerBikerQueen ought to consider giving honesty and accuracy a chance someday. He is a blithering idiot and not very concerned with honesty.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yea he sounds like a tard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1vzQdBB_EI]YouTube - The dollar under attack 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVYrQ77k_r4]YouTube - The dollar under attack 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOZhZEMnCU8]YouTube - The dollar under attack 3[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdXOqsjtw44]YouTube - The dollar under attack 4[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-mdALYuQzc]YouTube - The dollar under attack 5[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....doesn't matter who started it.
> 
> If you support treasonous activity, you're a traitor.
> 
> FAUX/FUCKED News supported this.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous?
> 
> Me try again?  hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying.  and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...
Click to expand...


Listen you cow loving poofter cowpoke, I only said that it doesn't matter who started it because you would continue to argue the point as you obviously don't care to pay attention to facts.

FAUX Noise started the "grass roots" (although, how can something sponsored by a corporation be considered grass roots?), and kept pushing it with O'Reilly, Beck, and all the other idiots on FAUX Noise.

They supported it, they promoted it, and oh yeah.........wasn't the very first tea party considered treason as well?  Especially from the British view.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....doesn't matter who started it.
> 
> If you support treasonous activity, you're a traitor.
> 
> FAUX/FUCKED News supported this.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous?
> 
> Me try again?  hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying.  and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you cow loving poofter cowpoke, I only said that it doesn't matter who started it because you would continue to argue the point as you obviously don't care to pay attention to facts.
> 
> FAUX Noise started the "grass roots" (although, how can something sponsored by a corporation be considered grass roots?), and kept pushing it with O'Reilly, Beck, and all the other idiots on FAUX Noise.
> 
> They supported it, they promoted it, and oh yeah.........wasn't the very first tea party considered treason as well?  Especially from the British view.
Click to expand...


Gaybikershithead you wouldn't know a fact if it bit you in your sorry ass!!

You said that Fox News Started the tea parties. That was a fucking lie!! And when you got caught in your lie, you say oh "it doesn't matter". You're a fucking lying piece of shit coward that can stand behind his own claims!!

Prove that Fox News started the "grass roots" efforts!!! Prove that O'Reilly promoted it!!

Now I'll give you Beck, he was in fact involved in the 9/12 project and did his best to promote it. But O'Reilly is another story. So either prove your claims or shut the fuck up you whiney puke!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yep.......All Hat and No Cattle is having another meltdown..........

Way to go Dim Bulb/No Logic.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous?
> 
> Me try again?  hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying.  and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you cow loving poofter cowpoke, I only said that it doesn't matter who started it because you would continue to argue the point as you obviously don't care to pay attention to facts.
> 
> FAUX Noise started the "grass roots" (although, how can something sponsored by a corporation be considered grass roots?), and kept pushing it with O'Reilly, Beck, and all the other idiots on FAUX Noise.
> 
> They supported it, they promoted it, and oh yeah.........wasn't the very first tea party considered treason as well?  Especially from the British view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gaybikershithead you wouldn't know a fact if it bit you in your sorry ass!!
> 
> You said that Fox News Started the tea parties. That was a fucking lie!! And when you got caught in your lie, you say oh "it doesn't matter". You're a fucking lying piece of shit coward that can stand behind his own claims!!
> 
> Prove that Fox News started the "grass roots" efforts!!! Prove that O'Reilly promoted it!!
> 
> Now I'll give you Beck, he was in fact involved in the 9/12 project and did his best to promote it. But O'Reilly is another story. So either prove your claims or shut the fuck up you whiney puke!!
Click to expand...


Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.  

We would still have that Commie bastard Van Jones in the White House.

I don't always agree with Beck, and he's a crybaby, but he is filling a huge void that was once our media. It comes to something when the NYT tasks someone with watching Beck because they keep missing the real stories. 

If the rest of the media would take their heads out of Obama's ass and start doing the job they are supposed to to - investigate and report - then Beck and Fox would not be as powerful as they now are.


----------



## ABikerSailor

> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.



Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?

Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?  

Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......


----------



## Oscar Wao

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....doesn't matter who started it.
> 
> If you support treasonous activity, you're a traitor.
> 
> FAUX/FUCKED News supported this.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous?
> 
> Me try again? hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying. and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you cow loving poofter cowpoke, I only said that it doesn't matter who started it because you would continue to argue the point as you obviously don't care to pay attention to facts.
> 
> FAUX Noise started the "grass roots" (although, how can something sponsored by a corporation be considered grass roots?), and kept pushing it with O'Reilly, Beck, and all the other idiots on FAUX Noise.
> 
> They supported it, they promoted it, and oh yeah.........wasn't the very first tea party considered treason as well? Especially from the British view.
Click to expand...

 And it isn't even "their" Tea Party either!  Its OUR Tea Party!  The "Paulettes" were the first ones to start that movement!!!!!!

So, Faux News is UNORIGINAL by general default!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

abikersailor said:


> without beck, and fox, the once mighty acorn would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I know acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore white?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
Click to expand...

qfp


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Yep.......All Hat and No Cattle is having another meltdown..........
> 
> Way to go Dim Bulb/No Logic.



That's what I thought gaybikershithead, you can't back up anything you claim. You have indeed proven yourself to be a lying coward.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
Click to expand...


You are one stupid fuck

This ACORN lady is white!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8w9GEpSzw]YouTube - ACORN San Bernadino Child Prostitution Investigation Part I[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
Click to expand...

Where were the white people?
Did you not see the toothless WHITE liberal meth head who claimed to have shot her husband?
Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
Because OBVIOUSLY, no blacks thought of the idea.
Yes, it was a set up. And thanks to those two brave young people, the corrupt LIBERAL organization known as ACORN is going down the freakin' tubes where it belongs!

Seriously, you're not the brightest light on the ol' Christmas tree o' life!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Oscar Wao said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you lied about Fox News starting the tea parties. Now what part of these tea party protest were treasonous?
> 
> Me try again? hahahaha....seems like your the one that keeps trying. and failing... and trying... and failing......etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you cow loving poofter cowpoke, I only said that it doesn't matter who started it because you would continue to argue the point as you obviously don't care to pay attention to facts.
> 
> FAUX Noise started the "grass roots" (although, how can something sponsored by a corporation be considered grass roots?), and kept pushing it with O'Reilly, Beck, and all the other idiots on FAUX Noise.
> 
> They supported it, they promoted it, and oh yeah.........wasn't the very first tea party considered treason as well? Especially from the British view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it isn't even "their" Tea Party either!  Its OUR Tea Party!  The "Paulettes" were the first ones to start that movement!!!!!!
> 
> So, Faux News is UNORIGINAL by general default!
Click to expand...


Yea I already told the idiot that Ron Paul started the tea parties back in 06. But gaybikershithead is too stupid to get it.


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
Click to expand...

OH BROTHER


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
Click to expand...


Oh yippee!  No legitimate argument so you play the race card.  How utterly, utterly, utterly predictable, with a big topping of stupidity. 

On the bright side, I have no need to make you look like a fool..... you are perfectly capable of doing that all by yourself.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up, as well as racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yippee!  No legitimate argument so you play the race card.  How utterly, utterly, utterly predictable, with a big topping of stupidity.
> 
> On the bright side, I have no need to make you look like a fool..... you are perfectly capable of doing that all by yourself.
Click to expand...


Oh give yourself some credit.  YOU called bullshit on the fucktard and I then posted the proof that YOU were right -- and GayBikerSailorSissy doesn't even have the gumption to admit that he was wrong.  Hell, as I noted previously, even that boring piece of garbage, Keith Overbite, was able to man up sufficiently to apologize.  Not SissyBikerSailorBitch, though.


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Beck, and Fox, the once mighty ACORN would still be using taxpayers money to advise hookers on how to set up and run an illegal business - employing child prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That was a set up and racist to boot.  I KNOW Acorn has white people working for them, where were they?
> 
> Why were the 2 people pretending to be a pimp and whore WHITE?
> 
> *Anyone with 1/2 a brain could see that was a set up*, as well as racist.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yippee!  No legitimate argument so you play the race card.  How utterly, utterly, utterly predictable, with a big topping of stupidity.
> 
> On the bright side, I have no need to make you look like a fool..... you are perfectly capable of doing that all by yourself.
Click to expand...

whats really interesting here is he claims "anyone with 1/2 a brain COULD se it"
yet the crooks at ACORN couldn't
just WHO is the racist in that?


----------



## manu1959

what if glenn beck is right.....


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> what if glenn beck is right.....


----------



## Chris

Zona said:


>



Fox News is lying to make Murdoch money.

Even Murdoch doesn't believe what his own people are saying.

Fox News appeals to the worst in America.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Chris said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News is lying to make Murdoch money.
> 
> Even Murdoch doesn't believe what his own people are saying.
> 
> Fox News appeals to the worst in America.
Click to expand...


Which Fox programs do you watch?


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News is lying to make Murdoch money.
> 
> Even Murdoch doesn't believe what his own people are saying.
> 
> Fox News appeals to the worst in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Fox programs do you watch?
Click to expand...

clearly ALL of them


----------



## Zona

This is good stuff people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> This is good stuff people.



Yes it is and for the most part it's all true. And you obviously agree that the lies MSNBC has spread are also true because you haven't tried defending a single one. 

Ricky Maddow -- Another Blatant LIAR caught in Blatant Lie!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.

But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> This is good stuff people.


yeah, it shows how fucking STUPID you are


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zona said:


> This is good stuff people.



Yeah you are a national treasure. you  should be in a zoo or a museum .


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is good stuff people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you are a national treasure. you  should be in a zoo or a museum .
Click to expand...


Thats almost offensive....I think.


----------



## Emma

eots said:


> well at least he hates free speech and 9/11 victims...he cant be all bad
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"



Yep. He's a prick.


----------



## Emma

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on a good earner, he'll keep it up until it gets stale and then find another act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.


----------



## elvis

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
Click to expand...


you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.


----------



## dilloduck

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
Click to expand...


This thread ain't about breasts , Emma.


----------



## Emma

dilloduck said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread ain't about breasts , Emma.
Click to expand...

Still on that, eh 

*hugs*


----------



## Emma

elvis3577 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.
Click to expand...


I'm assuming, correctly, that the right _believes_ their bullshit.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming, correctly, that the right _believes_ their bullshit.
Click to expand...


So the left doesn't believe their own bullshit?

Doesn't that just make them disingenuous...or liars?


----------



## elvis

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming, correctly, that the right _believes_ their bullshit.
Click to expand...


and the left believes olberführer's, moores, huffington's, and Madcow's bullshit.  The ratings of Beck are higher because liberals love to watch him and get all worked up.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not as dumb as the haters like AutoZona pretend he is...  He'll continue to do well in the ratings and make money for FoxNews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
Click to expand...

You bought into Obama's bullshit lies and promises. Every lie is being exposed, and every promise he made to you clowns has been broken.
And you call us gullible?
LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Emma said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming, correctly, that the right _believes_ their bullshit.
Click to expand...

You mean the "bullshit" that both have been spewing for a couple of years now that ACORN was a corrupt LIBERAL organization? 
It now seems that the feds now believe that "bullshit".
Th census bureau now believes that "bullshit".
Bank of america now believes that "bullshit"
The american people who aren't far left liberal clowns believe that "bullshit".

Van Jones is now a distant memory because of their "bullshit".
Kevin Jennings is about to become a distant memory because of their "bullshit"
Charley Rangel just may be fitted for prison stripes because of their ''bullshit"

They're exposing your beloved messiah by the day. Exposing his connections with complete scumbags and corrupt organizations. That is a very good thing. And that is driving you liberal loons stark raving bonkers. GOOD!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

SOME MORE BULLSHIT

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIzzLAVtzks]YouTube - Hannity suggests Obama advisor supports NAMBLA[/ame]


----------



## Zona

elvis3577 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure his ratings are far higher than Olberführer, madcow, or any of the idiots the shemale known as zona watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the right is far more gullible than the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are assuming, incorrectly, that only righties watch Beck and hannity.
Click to expand...


And you assumed I was a female.  You insisted on it...

Your fact finding skillz are as bad as Fox.  No wonder you are a fan.


----------



## Zona

Mr.Fitnah said:


> SOME MORE BULLSHIT
> 
> YouTube - Hannity suggests Obama advisor supports NAMBLA



YOu do know this turned out to be a complete lie ritghty?  

Fox lies....they report, they decide what you should think.  

Fox Nation and Washington Examiner smear Jennings with false NAMBLA link
1.Jennings has never praised NAMBLA. The statement that Hannity claims was praise for NAMBLA was actually praise for Harry Hay's creation of the Mattachine Society, the nation's first gay rights group.
Fox News Latest Dishonest Smear Attempts to Link Obama Official to NAMBLA | Politics | AlterNet

Fox lies!  Hannity LIes....fox fans are idiots who never research those lies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hannitty has become very sleazy and unbelievable.  Michael Moore of all people kicked Sean's butt metaphorically on Sean's show this week!  Michael made Sean look like a four-year old being chastised by Dad -- mouth hanging open, eyes averted.

Glenn's former and incredible amount of drinking may have caused continuing brain deterioration.  That is manifested by his continuing defense of positions associated with the far right whack John Birch Society.  Those folks are seriously weirdo.

Seriously, these JBS loonies make Terral and EOTS look absolutely normal.


----------



## Zona

JakeStarkey said:


> Hannitty has become very sleazy and unbelievable.  Michael Moore of all people kicked Sean's butt metaphorically on Sean's show this week!  Michael made Sean look like a four-year old being chastised by Dad -- mouth hanging open, eyes averted.
> 
> Glenn's former and incredible amount of drinking may have caused continuing brain deterioration.  That is manifested by his continuing defense of positions associated with the far right whack John Birch Society.  Those folks are seriously weirdo.
> 
> Seriously, these JBS loonies make Terral and EOTS look absolutely normal.



I witnessed the clip of Moore kicking hannity's ass on you tube.  Yeah!
Excellent post sir.


----------



## Dr.House

"MSNBC lies." _- AutoZona_


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.
> 
> But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.



Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.
> 
> But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.
Click to expand...


Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.

Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.

So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHCxcHT_dk]YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.
> 
> But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.
> 
> Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHCxcHT_dk]YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)[/ame]
Click to expand...


I particularly like the way they don't dare let him explain himself - just in case he actually makes some sense.  Bless Whoopi - she's is one butt ugly, and seriously stupid hack for Obama. 


Then they call him an 'investigative reporter'.... no he isn't.
Then a 'reporter'..... no he isn't.
Then he explains what he is - a commentator. 

And I'd take Glen Beck over Whooop-my-ass any day of the week.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.
> 
> Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHCxcHT_dk]YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I particularly like the way they don't dare let him explain himself - just in case he actually makes some sense.  Bless Whoopi - she's is one butt ugly, and seriously stupid hack for Obama.
> 
> 
> Then they call him an 'investigative reporter'.... no he isn't.
> Then a 'reporter'..... no he isn't.
> Then he explains what he is - a commentator.
> 
> And I'd take Glen Beck over Whooop-my-ass any day of the week.
Click to expand...


the view is probably least conducive show on television. FOLLOWED by Beck


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.
> 
> Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly like the way they don't dare let him explain himself - just in case he actually makes some sense.  Bless Whoopi - she's is one butt ugly, and seriously stupid hack for Obama.
> 
> 
> Then they call him an 'investigative reporter'.... no he isn't.
> Then a 'reporter'..... no he isn't.
> Then he explains what he is - a commentator.
> 
> And I'd take Glen Beck over Whooop-my-ass any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the view is probably least conducive show on television. FOLLOWED by Beck
Click to expand...


Beck is a master. The View are just a bunch of bitches who can't get work anywhere else, whining about shit. If I was male and watched that program, I would seriously wonder why women should be allowed to vote.... they are as thick as shit.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly like the way they don't dare let him explain himself - just in case he actually makes some sense.  Bless Whoopi - she's is one butt ugly, and seriously stupid hack for Obama.
> 
> 
> Then they call him an 'investigative reporter'.... no he isn't.
> Then a 'reporter'..... no he isn't.
> Then he explains what he is - a commentator.
> 
> And I'd take Glen Beck over Whooop-my-ass any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the view is probably least conducive show on television. FOLLOWED by Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck is a master. The View are just a bunch of bitches who can't get work anywhere else, whining about shit. If I was male and watched that program, I would seriously wonder why women should be allowed to vote.... they are as thick as shit.
Click to expand...

beck is a master entertainer no doubt. i can't believe people actually take what he says as fact. he's not a political scientist, or journalist, or anything but he draws in millions of supporters. if only i had that power


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Beck raises the ire of the left for the same reason Limbaugh does.... he's..... ready...

SUCCESSFUL.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Evenn Keith Olberman has been stuffed back at the sports desk.. which is good.. I always enjoyed him there.  In the politcal arena.. he's an imbecile.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> if only i had that power



You can do it Forest!


----------



## ABikerSailor

The View is "just a bunch of bitches who can't get work anywhere else"?

Wrong.  Whoopi Goldberg has a successful production company, and also has plays going on over in London.

Joy Behar not only is a great commedienne, but she's also now on Headline News on CNN doing her own talk show/commentary.

Sherri Sheppard has gone off and started her own show on Lifetime with a comedy called "Sherri".

Barbara Walters is still interviewing people.  Matter of fact, you might remember one she recently did, it was the last interview of Patrick Swayze.

The only one that is not working is the Republican, Elizabeth Hasselbeck.  Oh yeah........she's also started her own line of gluten free food products to help out people who have a genetic disease.

Hardly what I would call "a bunch of bitches who can't get work anywhere else".

Try again you bleach blonde ****.


----------



## Emma

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Beck raises the ire of the left for the same reason Limbaugh does.... he's..... ready...
> 
> SUCCESSFUL.



So was Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> So was Jack the Ripper



Really?


----------



## Zona

Greatest thread ever?  LOL


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> Oh, and Fox lies



Got an example?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Beck is not trying to start a shooting rebellion.  No evidence exists of that.  However, he is trying to incite a social and cultural rebellion, and, guess what?  As dopey as I think Glenn Beck is (drank far too much booze in his day, got in bed with the John Birch Society now), he has every right to do what he is doing: influence the system.  Nothing wrong with that.

Now if one of his moonbat supporters shows up armed at the sheriff's office and insists on taking over, then simple -- shoot the simpleton in the head.

Come on, guys, this is a free speech issue, not sedition.  Alien and Sedition laws and the Patriot Act belong to Adams and Bush' administrations, not Obama's.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

What fucktard is watching the view?  Oh, probably the same fucktards that watch Bill Maher and find Dane Cook funny.


----------



## REVxERIK

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh, and Fox lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
Click to expand...


Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich

here's a bunch.


----------



## REVxERIK

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What fucktard is watching the view?  Oh, probably the same fucktards that watch Bill Maher and find Dane Cook funny.



what's wrong with bill maher
example?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> what's wrong with bill maher



What "I" find "wrong" with him is that he went from a rather inciteful, funny guy to a raving lunatic.. EXAMPLE:

"Does anybody doubt that if [Clinton] had been president when [Katrina] hit, the people, you know, the actual people of New Orleans, would have been better off? I mean, he would have first of all, that's okay. First of all, he would have read about it before it happened. You know, fag stuff. He would have been down there before it happened. He would have not slept for a week. He would have stayed up working on it. That's who he was."

Dumfuck quote of the millenium.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Kinda like Whoopi... I loved her.  Now she is a total nutjob.


----------



## REVxERIK

Soggy in NOLA said:


> what's wrong with bill maher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "I" find "wrong" with him is that he went from a rather inciteful, funny guy to a raving lunatic.. EXAMPLE:
> 
> "Does anybody doubt that if [Clinton] had been president when [Katrina] hit, the people, you know, the actual people of New Orleans, would have been better off? I mean, he would have first of all, that's okay. First of all, he would have read about it before it happened. You know, fag stuff. He would have been down there before it happened. He would have not slept for a week. He would have stayed up working on it. That's who he was."
> 
> Dumfuck quote of the millenium.
Click to expand...


well he's right bill would have been on it all night. he was one of the hardest working presidents. it would have been handled differently and better under clinton. the only thing i find weird is the fag stuff comment


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> the only thing i find weird is the fag stuff comment



The whole thing is retarded.. pure conjecture.  But then there is the notion that Clinton would have read about it before it hapenned. 

BTW - Visited the Clinton Center in LR this weekend... wierd stuff.  Looked like a giant double-wide trailer.  Good Panini sandwiches though.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.
> 
> But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.
> 
> Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHCxcHT_dk]YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)[/ame]
Click to expand...


They never let Beck offer an explanation.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zona said:


> Greatest thread ever?  LOL



Not even close.


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh, and Fox lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
Click to expand...


You are kidding right?


----------



## Zona

REVxERIK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Fox lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
Click to expand...


INteresting find sir.


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Kinda like Whoopi... I loved her.  Now she is a total nutjob.



I was with her until the rape rape thing...now, she can go to hell.


----------



## Meister

REVxERIK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Fox lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
Click to expand...


LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.


----------



## Zona

Meister said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
Click to expand...


Where there any lies in that link?  Agenda or not, where the quotes true?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Fox lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding right?
Click to expand...

Yeah, FOX lied about Rather and CBS news. That must be why CBS threw Rather under the bus.
FOX lied about Charley Rangel. That must be why the DNC is now throwing him under the bus.
FOX lied about Reverend Wright. That must be why Obama threw him under the bus.
FOX lied about Van Jones. That must be why Obama threw him under the bus.
FOX lied about ACORN. That must be why ACORN is on the ropes. Must be why The Fed's threw them under the bus. Must be why the Census Beureau threw them under the bus. Must be why BofA threw them under the bus. Must be why the american people, save for the far left liberal morons, are throwing them under the bus.
FOX is lying about Kevin Jennings, that must be why Obama will soon be throwing him under the bus.

FOX news is telling the truth in exposing these dirtbags. And that just drives you liberal loons friggin' bonkers!. GOOD!
Deal with it!...The exposures have only just begun!


----------



## Meister

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where there any lies in that link?  Agenda or not, where the quotes true?
Click to expand...


The way it was formatted, it's a tough call, Zona.
You, and Eric can't say for any cetainty either looking at Eric's source.  It needs to be put into context, not just snippets.  Eric is pretty young, and I will give him a pass, but you Zona?  No way


----------



## Avatar4321

Meister said:


> The way it was formatted, it's a tough call, Zona.
> You, and Eric can't say for any cetainty either looking at Eric's source.  It needs to be put into context, not just snippets.  Eric is pretty young, and I will give him a pass, but you Zona?  No way



Heck, Snippets would be an improvement to what he's provided. He just says so and so lied about such and such on this date. No quote, no snippet, no evidence of intentional deciet or that no one else was reporting the same exact thing. He gives us nothing.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it was formatted, it's a tough call, Zona.
> You, and Eric can't say for any cetainty either looking at Eric's source.  It needs to be put into context, not just snippets.  Eric is pretty young, and I will give him a pass, but you Zona?  No way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, Snippets would be an improvement to what he's provided. He just says so and so lied about such and such on this date. No quote, no snippet, no evidence of intentional deciet or that no one else was reporting the same exact thing. He gives us nothing.
Click to expand...


link please.  


OH and fox (Hannity) ies.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc4l4pBTDm8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc4l4pBTDm8[/ame]


----------



## Meister

That's the comment that I've come to expect out of you Zona.


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it was formatted, it's a tough call, Zona.
> You, and Eric can't say for any cetainty either looking at Eric's source.  It needs to be put into context, not just snippets.  Eric is pretty young, and I will give him a pass, but you Zona?  No way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, Snippets would be an improvement to what he's provided. He just says so and so lied about such and such on this date. No quote, no snippet, no evidence of intentional deciet or that no one else was reporting the same exact thing. He gives us nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link please.
> 
> 
> OH and fox (Hannity) ies.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc4l4pBTDm8]YouTube - Sean Hannity Lies and Distorts Obama's Comment Regarding Insurance Execs[/ame]
Click to expand...




Meister said:


> That's the comment that I've come to expect out of you Zona.




Did you watch the clip?


----------



## Dr.House

Meister said:


> That's the comment that I've come to expect out of you Zona.



"MSNBC lies." _- AutoZona_


----------



## Meister

Zona.....no I didn't, it really makes no difference to me.  You bring up one, and I don't know the context in which it was said.  But, having said that...how many times has Hannity been on the radio and TV?  How many reports has he done?  You show one where he misstated, and that is the one you hang your hat on?  Give me a break.  We could say the same with MSNBC, but I sure won't go there.  Have a good day.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
Click to expand...

Wow.  You're not familiar with Lew Rockwell, the staunch libertarian, I can see.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avatar4321 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it was formatted, it's a tough call, Zona.
> You, and Eric can't say for any cetainty either looking at Eric's source.  It needs to be put into context, not just snippets.  Eric is pretty young, and I will give him a pass, but you Zona?  No way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, Snippets would be an improvement to what he's provided. He just says so and so lied about such and such on this date. No quote, no snippet, no evidence of intentional deciet or that no one else was reporting the same exact thing. He gives us nothing.
Click to expand...

Things didn't work out on this thread for him either.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're not familiar with Lew Rockwell, the staunch libertarian, I can see.
Click to expand...


I see you finally came out of the thread bashing Ca. Girl.  
Did you look at the source supplied by Eric?  Doesn't look all that believable to me, but I know those on the left will use it like it was a Bible.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're not familiar with Lew Rockwell, the staunch libertarian, I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you finally came out of the thread bashing Ca. Girl.
> Did you look at the source supplied by Eric?  Doesn't look all that believable to me, but I know those on the left will use it like it was a Bible.
Click to expand...

1st:  What the hell are you talking about?  I had 4 minor posts in that stupid thread of over 700. 
What...are you one of her groupies?

2nd:  You bashed Lew Rockwell.  He's quite well know for being a staunch libertarian.  What your inference to that his site being akin to Democratic Socialists is I'll never know.  Lew Rockwell libertarians despise democrats and socialism.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Dimbulb/No Logic, you've been speaking out for Blech, even though that fucker lies like a rug.
> 
> But then again, I'd figure as much from an all hat/no cattle type such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck offers opinion and uses facts to support his position, you can disagree with him but that netiher makes him wrong or a liar. Now if you can dispute the facts he presents I'd be willing to listen. But until then, I'll consider you nothing but a gaybikershithead troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Then please explain this clip of him on the View.  Now, the thing that he lied about was something OF NO CONSEQUENCE so therefore, he shouldn't have lied, but he did, because it drove up his ratings on tv and radio.
> 
> Now.............just like conservatives (the family values people), tell us that if someone cheats on their spouse, they're likely to cheat on other things as well, which is why when politicians get involved in sex scandals, they lose a lot of credibility.
> 
> So, if Blech is willing to lie about this petty shit, what makes you think he's telling the truth on the important things?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uHCxcHT_dk]YouTube - Glenn Beck vs The View (part 1)[/ame]
Click to expand...

Sorry clown
Glenn Beck - Pop Culture - Stu's 2 minute investigation
Glenn Beck - Pop Culture - Even More Proof!


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're not familiar with Lew Rockwell, the staunch libertarian, I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you finally came out of the thread bashing Ca. Girl.
> Did you look at the source supplied by Eric?  Doesn't look all that believable to me, but I know those on the left will use it like it was a Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st:  What the hell are you talking about?  I had 4 minor posts in that stupid thread of over 700.
> What...are you one of her groupies?
> 
> 2nd:  You bashed Lew Rockwell.  He's quite well know for being a staunch libertarian.  What your inference to that his site being akin to Democratic Socialists is I'll never know.  Lew Rockwell libertarians despise democrats and socialism.
Click to expand...


I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.

I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.


----------



## REVxERIK

Meister said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
Click to expand...


lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless


----------



## Elutherian

I wouldn't go so far as to call the man mentally retarded... but I do think he's an onion and a slice of tomato short of a cheesburger.

The man pretends to be looking out for the American People, then turns around and defends the Establishment. I don't trust any of the egomaniacs on TV seeking attention.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you finally came out of the thread bashing Ca. Girl.
> Did you look at the source supplied by Eric?  Doesn't look all that believable to me, but I know those on the left will use it like it was a Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st:  What the hell are you talking about?  I had 4 minor posts in that stupid thread of over 700.
> What...are you one of her groupies?
> 
> 2nd:  You bashed Lew Rockwell.  He's quite well know for being a staunch libertarian.  What your inference to that his site being akin to Democratic Socialists is I'll never know.  Lew Rockwell libertarians despise democrats and socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.
> 
> I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.
Click to expand...

OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed. 

I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot. 

Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fibbing It Up at Fox by Dale Steinreich
> 
> here's a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless
Click to expand...

but that list doesnt prove "lies"
just errors
there IS a difference ya know


----------



## California Girl

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st:  What the hell are you talking about?  I had 4 minor posts in that stupid thread of over 700.
> What...are you one of her groupies?
> 
> 2nd:  You bashed Lew Rockwell.  He's quite well know for being a staunch libertarian.  What your inference to that his site being akin to Democratic Socialists is I'll never know.  Lew Rockwell libertarians despise democrats and socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.
> 
> I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed.
> 
> I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot.
> 
> Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.
Click to expand...


It's CG, not G-girl..... the C being California and G being Girl. I have no idea what the 'G' in your G-girl stands for. 

Jillian is not alone.


----------



## paperview

California Girl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.
> 
> I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed.
> 
> I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot.
> 
> Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's CG, not G-girl..... the C being California and G being Girl. I have no idea what the 'G' in your G-girl stands for.
> 
> Jillian is not alone.
Click to expand...

It stands for Guttersnipe, wench.


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st:  What the hell are you talking about?  I had 4 minor posts in that stupid thread of over 700.
> What...are you one of her groupies?
> 
> 2nd:  You bashed Lew Rockwell.  He's quite well know for being a staunch libertarian.  What your inference to that his site being akin to Democratic Socialists is I'll never know.  Lew Rockwell libertarians despise democrats and socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.
> 
> I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed.
> 
> I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot.
> 
> Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.
Click to expand...


It's all about perception, Paper.  Yes you and several others were in the mob mentality.  You don't need to "help" Jillian, she was fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself.  And, it was more than just 1 post from you, so you are the lying sack of shit.  So stick your head up your ass, and roll down the sidewalk.

After doing a little research on your claim of "just 1 post" I came up with these all directed toward Ca. Girl.
Post #48 #51, #53, #60, #62, #68, #80, and #128
Where did you come up with just 4 posts? So you were in the mob mentality.  I guess this kinda makes you a lying SOB, Paper


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you didn't hook up to the link that Eric supplied.  The reason I "akinned" the two sites was because if Eric is going to believe that crap he supplied in the context it was given, he would also believe the crap on the Democratic American Socialist site.
> 
> I'm no groupie of anyone, But, I did notice your mob mentality with your stupid posts on the thread, Paper.  It was noticed by others than just me, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed.
> 
> I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot.
> 
> Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all about perception, Paper.  Yes you and several others were in the mob mentality.  You don't need to "help" Jillian, she was fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself.  And, it was more than just 1 post from you, so you are the lying sack of shit.  So stick your head up your ass, and roll down the sidewalk.
Click to expand...

Don't tell me what the fuck I can do, you hear.  If someone calls a friend who is a brilliant woman - as dumb as  a "plank of wood" you bet your ass I'll reply if I feel like it.

Now bring that reply here to show all the people you are LYING.

No, on second thought: I'LL bring it here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/1603529-post121.html

What was my reply to her INSULT?  

Now you find me ONE other post where I responded to her.  I made FOUR, count them FOUR posts in that thread.    Only ONE to her/

Stop lying, creep.


----------



## Si modo

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  Perhaps you can tell me in my 4 measly posts there what was *so noticeable by everyone* exactly what was so _gang mentality_ that I contributed.
> 
> I addressed G-girl ONCE in that thread - and that was after she referred to a friend a mine, jillian, as a no smarter than a "plank of wood" and an idiot.
> 
> Blow it out your corkhole you humping,  lying SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about perception, Paper.  Yes you and several others were in the mob mentality.  You don't need to "help" Jillian, she was fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself.  And, it was more than just 1 post from you, so you are the lying sack of shit.  So stick your head up your ass, and roll down the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tell me what the fuck I can do, you hear.  If someone calls a friend who is a brilliant woman - as dumb as  a "plank of wood" you bet your ass I'll reply if I feel like it.
> 
> Now bring that reply here to show all the people you are LYING.
> 
> No, on second thought: I'LL bring it here:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/1603529-post121.html
> 
> What was my reply to her INSULT?
> 
> Now you find me ONE other post where I responded to her.  I made FOUR, count them FOUR posts in that thread.    Only ONE to her/
> 
> Stop lying, creep.
Click to expand...

Meh, it's the typical level of quality of your input - little to no thought and the ever-popular, but no less logical, _ad hominem_.  You own it.


----------



## paperview

...and it's pretty fucking rich to be telling me  jillian was "fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself" 
(especially considering the post where jillian addressed _everyone_ - and considering the other nasty insults hurled at Jillian and others from the C-thing in other threads prior to that...) 
Pretty fucking rich to be complaining about a poster being able to handle themselves  -- as you are here licking up her crotch to defend her. 

You picked the wrong person for this one, asshole.


----------



## Si modo

paperview said:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> You picked the wrong person for this one, asshole.


LMAO.  I am sure he is quite frightened now.

  She's on another tear.


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> ...and it's pretty fucking rich to be telling me  jillian was "fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself"
> (especially considering the post where jillian addressed _everyone_ - and considering the other nasty insults hurled at Jillian and others from the C-thing in other threads prior to that...)
> Pretty fucking rich to be complaining about a poster being able to handle themselves  -- as you are here licking up her crotch to defend her.
> 
> You picked the wrong person for this one, asshole.



Hey your the lying one here, Paper.  You had 8 posts directed at CG.  Jillian didn't need your input on the thread....didn't need anyone's input, she was handling herself quite well IMHO.  Sorry you take offense at the truth.  Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128.  I think I did pick the right person...Paperview, right?  Just a side note, I didn't see you go after Gunny, when he went after Jillian.  I guess that would make you have no balls.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's pretty fucking rich to be telling me  jillian was "fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself"
> (especially considering the post where jillian addressed _everyone_ - and considering the other nasty insults hurled at Jillian and others from the C-thing in other threads prior to that...)
> Pretty fucking rich to be complaining about a poster being able to handle themselves  -- as you are here licking up her crotch to defend her.
> 
> You picked the wrong person for this one, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey your the lying one here, Paper.  You had 8 posts directed at CG.  Jillian didn't need your input on the thread....didn't need anyone's input, she was handling herself quite well IMHO.  Sorry you take offense at the truth.  Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128.  I think I did pick the right person...Paperview, right?  Just a side note, I didn't see you go after Gunny, when he went after Jillian.  I guess that would make you have no balls.
Click to expand...

LIAR.  

I didn't even come on the thread until the post #121 I linked above.


LIAR. 



> Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128


Post 48: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1597692-post48.html

Post 51: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599615-post51.html

Post 53: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599648-post53.html

Where are my  posts?

Need I go on?  

No.  I don't.  You click on "Who posted" and you'll see I made a total of 4 posts, and THESE were them:  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=1691531

You are A PROVEN LIAR.

Everyone can see now that clear and for certain.


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's pretty fucking rich to be telling me  jillian was "fully capable of handling whatever situation that was between Ca. Girl, and herself"
> (especially considering the post where jillian addressed _everyone_ - and considering the other nasty insults hurled at Jillian and others from the C-thing in other threads prior to that...)
> Pretty fucking rich to be complaining about a poster being able to handle themselves  -- as you are here licking up her crotch to defend her.
> 
> You picked the wrong person for this one, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey your the lying one here, Paper.  You had 8 posts directed at CG.  Jillian didn't need your input on the thread....didn't need anyone's input, she was handling herself quite well IMHO.  Sorry you take offense at the truth.  Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128.  I think I did pick the right person...Paperview, right?  Just a side note, I didn't see you go after Gunny, when he went after Jillian.  I guess that would make you have no balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> I didn't even come on the thread until the post #121 I linked above.
> 
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post 48: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1597692-post48.html
> 
> Post 51: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599615-post51.html
> 
> Post 53: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599648-post53.html
> 
> Where are my  posts?
> 
> Need I go on?
> 
> No.  I don't.  You click on "Who posted" and you'll see I made a total of 4 posts, and THESE were them:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=1691531
> 
> You are A PROVEN LIAR.
> 
> Everyone can see now that clear and for certain.
Click to expand...


I just went to the thread....I don't know what thread you are even talking about.  I checked the Al Franken thread...and all those posts that I have listed are from you, and they are addressing Ca. Girl.  So I don't know what meds you are on.  But, you are what you are.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey your the lying one here, Paper.  You had 8 posts directed at CG.  Jillian didn't need your input on the thread....didn't need anyone's input, she was handling herself quite well IMHO.  Sorry you take offense at the truth.  Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128.  I think I did pick the right person...Paperview, right?  Just a side note, I didn't see you go after Gunny, when he went after Jillian.  I guess that would make you have no balls.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> I didn't even come on the thread until the post #121 I linked above.
> 
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember your posts of 48,51,53,60,62,68,128
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post 48: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1597692-post48.html
> 
> Post 51: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599615-post51.html
> 
> Post 53: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599648-post53.html
> 
> Where are my  posts?
> 
> Need I go on?
> 
> No.  I don't.  You click on "Who posted" and you'll see I made a total of 4 posts, and THESE were them:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=1691531
> 
> You are A PROVEN LIAR.
> 
> Everyone can see now that clear and for certain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just went to the thread....I don't know what thread you are even talking about.  I checked the Al Franken thread...and all those posts that I have listed are from you, and they are addressing Ca. Girl.  So I don't know what meds you are on.  But, you are what you are.
Click to expand...

The thread was her introduction thread...you know...the *700 post thread *referred to...where she was given a pass by Gunny and the subject of such bro-haa. That was the supposed 'pile on.'  A thread, I might add, I basically ignored.

Now ANY post directed at her - in any thread - where she comes on with a direct threat to a poster is the subject.,.  I see.  Seems YOU are mixing it up. Gunny didn't _go after_ Jillian in that thread.  It was the Introduction thread he did that.

 Another fail on your part, but you are doing a fine job of slurping up to your little bo-peep.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Interesting........here in this thread, the Glenn Blech defenders are now showing how retarded THEY are!

Neat.


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> I didn't even come on the thread until the post #121 I linked above.
> 
> 
> LIAR.
> 
> Post 48: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1597692-post48.html
> 
> Post 51: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599615-post51.html
> 
> Post 53: http://www.usmessageboard.com/1599648-post53.html
> 
> Where are my  posts?
> 
> Need I go on?
> 
> No.  I don't.  You click on "Who posted" and you'll see I made a total of 4 posts, and THESE were them:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=1691531
> 
> You are A PROVEN LIAR.
> 
> Everyone can see now that clear and for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to the thread....I don't know what thread you are even talking about.  I checked the Al Franken thread...and all those posts that I have listed are from you, and they are addressing Ca. Girl.  So I don't know what meds you are on.  But, you are what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread was her introduction thread...you know...the *700 post thread *referred to...where she was given a pass by Gunny and the subject of such bro-haa. That was the supposed 'pile on.'  A thread, I might add, I basically ignored.
> 
> Now ANY post directed at her - in any thread - where she comes on with a direct threat to a poster is the subject.,.  I see.  Seems YOU are mixing it up. Gunny didn't go after Jillian in that thread.  It was the Introduction thread, he did that idiot.
> 
> Another fail on your part, but you are doing a fine job of slurping up to your little bo-peep.
Click to expand...


I see you don't comprehend reading.  His posts are there, and you just need to read them.  I wasn't mixed up at all, I stated you were part of the mob mentality, and you were.  You didn't seem to ignore that thread when you were posting on it for 2 days.  What's this direct threat crap...are you Jillian's goon?  Thought she was going to get beat up by Ca. Girl?  For the love of God, this is a message board, and that's what it is.
Like i said, Jillian can handle herself without your help, Paperview.  She has done nicely before you ever came on this board.


----------



## paperview

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to the thread....I don't know what thread you are even talking about.  I checked the Al Franken thread...and all those posts that I have listed are from you, and they are addressing Ca. Girl.  So I don't know what meds you are on.  But, you are what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was her introduction thread...you know...the *700 post thread *referred to...where she was given a pass by Gunny and the subject of such bro-haa. That was the supposed 'pile on.'  A thread, I might add, I basically ignored.
> 
> Now ANY post directed at her - in any thread - where she comes on with a direct threat to a poster is the subject.,.  I see.  Seems YOU are mixing it up. Gunny didn't go after Jillian in that thread.  It was the Introduction thread, he did that idiot.
> 
> Another fail on your part, but you are doing a fine job of slurping up to your little bo-peep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you don't comprehend reading.  His posts are there, and you just need to read them.  I wasn't mixed up at all, I stated you were part of the mob mentality, and you were.  You didn't seem to ignore that thread when you were posting on it for 2 days.  What's this direct threat crap...are you Jillian's goon?  Thought she was going to get beat up by Ca. Girl?  For the love of God, this is a message board, and that's what it is.
> Like i said, Jillian can handle herself without your help, Paperview.  She has done nicely before you ever came on this board.
Click to expand...

The C-Girl made a direct threat to a poster on that thread, telling them to "Get a lawyer"  and their ass would be called to court for "defaming" a government official. Laughable on it's face.  Her first post. She was called on it by Jillian.  Jillian pummeled her. IN addition she continued on and on about how smarter she was than others there.  Smooth way to make an entrance.

Her posts in that thread deserved derision and she cowardly ran away from it. 

In fact, thanks for bringing me back to that thread so I can repost a classic made my RadiomanATL:

Jillian - 4
Cali Girl - 0

Lets go ringside.....


"It was an interesting matchup going into today, Bob. On one side we had the fiery newcomer CaliGirl. Being new means she was an unknown quality and could have really sent Jillian reeling because of the unpredictability factor."

"Thats right Jim. But unfortunately CaliGirl didn't use her unpredictability to her advantage. She made a basic rookie mistake...thinking that she knew how people would respond without really knowing enough about them. While this would work on some posters here who are not as quick on their feet, such as Chris, Bass, and Bfgrn, unfortunately for CaliGirl, Jillian is too seasoned a poster to be easily lured into a trap.

"Yeah Bob. And Jillian delivered what turned out to be the knockout punch in her very first response to CaliGirl. By calling her bluff on the legal defamation issue, she sent her into the ropes. And while CaliGirl tried to feint a few times in order to buy some time and possibly deflect the boards attention away from the failed bluff, it was unsuccessful."

"You're right Jim. Jillian kept hammering her on her deflections and inability to answer. And this is what ultimately sent CaliGirl onto the mat."

"You're absolutely right Bob. And thats all for this week. Until next time, I'm Jim".

"and I'm Bob".

"..and we'll see you next time on *USMB Catfight*!!"



  Your continuance in slurping up to the girl while telling me how jillian can handle herself is so ironic, it bleeds.

I've had enough of giving attention to you or Miss smarter than thou.

Have a nice day, fuckwit.


----------



## Si modo

Internet is SERIOUS business for the ankle biters.  


ZOMG!  Ar-ar-ar-ar-ar!  My strong buddy is being attacked!!!  Ar-ar-ar-ar-ar!


----------



## Meister

paperview said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was her introduction thread...you know...the *700 post thread *referred to...where she was given a pass by Gunny and the subject of such bro-haa. That was the supposed 'pile on.'  A thread, I might add, I basically ignored.
> 
> Now ANY post directed at her - in any thread - where she comes on with a direct threat to a poster is the subject.,.  I see.  Seems YOU are mixing it up. Gunny didn't go after Jillian in that thread.  It was the Introduction thread, he did that idiot.
> 
> Another fail on your part, but you are doing a fine job of slurping up to your little bo-peep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you don't comprehend reading.  His posts are there, and you just need to read them.  I wasn't mixed up at all, I stated you were part of the mob mentality, and you were.  You didn't seem to ignore that thread when you were posting on it for 2 days.  What's this direct threat crap...are you Jillian's goon?  Thought she was going to get beat up by Ca. Girl?  For the love of God, this is a message board, and that's what it is.
> Like i said, Jillian can handle herself without your help, Paperview.  She has done nicely before you ever came on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The C-Girl made a direct threat to a poster on that thread, telling them to "Get a lawyer"  and their ass would be called to court for "defaming" a government official. Laughable on it's face.  Her first post. She was called on it by Jillian.  Jillian pummeled her. IN addition she continued on and on about how smarter she was than others there.  Smooth way to make an entrance.
> 
> Her posts in that thread deserved derision and she cowardly ran away from it.
> 
> In fact, thanks for bringing me back to that thread so I can repost a classic made my RadiomanATL:
> 
> Jillian - 4
> Cali Girl - 0
> 
> Lets go ringside.....
> 
> 
> "It was an interesting matchup going into today, Bob. On one side we had the fiery newcomer CaliGirl. Being new means she was an unknown quality and could have really sent Jillian reeling because of the unpredictability factor."
> 
> "Thats right Jim. But unfortunately CaliGirl didn't use her unpredictability to her advantage. She made a basic rookie mistake...thinking that she knew how people would respond without really knowing enough about them. While this would work on some posters here who are not as quick on their feet, such as Chris, Bass, and Bfgrn, unfortunately for CaliGirl, Jillian is too seasoned a poster to be easily lured into a trap.
> 
> "Yeah Bob. And Jillian delivered what turned out to be the knockout punch in her very first response to CaliGirl. By calling her bluff on the legal defamation issue, she sent her into the ropes. And while CaliGirl tried to feint a few times in order to buy some time and possibly deflect the boards attention away from the failed bluff, it was unsuccessful."
> 
> "You're right Jim. Jillian kept hammering her on her deflections and inability to answer. And this is what ultimately sent CaliGirl onto the mat."
> 
> "You're absolutely right Bob. And thats all for this week. Until next time, I'm Jim".
> 
> "and I'm Bob".
> 
> "..and we'll see you next time on *USMB Catfight*!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Your continuance in slurping up to the girl while telling me how jillian can handle herself is so ironic, it bleeds.
> 
> I've had enough of giving attention to you or Miss smarter than thou.
> 
> Have a nice day, fuckwit.
Click to expand...


I see you are dumber than dirt, paperview, and what people say about you are true.  I was just pointing out the obvious to you, You have a mob mentality, and that Jillian really didn't need your help, then, or ever.  She is very capable, and in a lot tighter fights too, I might add.    If I was so much in Ca. Girls corner....where were my posts.  I just had one, making an observation on your type of mentality.  It usual follows those who have low IQ's, and are weak minded.  The shoe sure fit with you.


----------



## ABikerSailor

C-Girl (probably stands for "****" as she appears to be a big stinky one) has posted in several threads, and far as I can tell, she's nothing more than a catty bitch with a nasty attitude.

If her looks match her personality on here, she's a shoe in for next year's Ugly Dog contest.


----------



## Meister

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting........here in this thread, the Glenn Blech defenders are now showing how retarded THEY are!
> 
> Neat.



Oh, brother...


----------



## Zona

Meister said:


> Zona.....no I didn't, it really makes no difference to me.  You bring up one, and I don't know the context in which it was said.  But, having said that...how many times has Hannity been on the radio and TV?  How many reports has he done?  You show one where he misstated, and that is the one you hang your hat on?  Give me a break.  We could say the same with MSNBC, but I sure won't go there.  Have a good day.



Do you really want all the lies hannity has told?  Lets get recent where he keeps saying Jennings was involved with statutory rape or some damn thing.  He keeps insisting the kid was 15 (which would be underage) and the kid was 16. 

Need a link to tat one?

I have a lot of instances where hannity and fox lied.  Seriously, you are defending that liar?  Its late, but I will link you in the morning.  When I do, will you say they all mispoke?


----------



## Kat

Nice thread.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Internet is SERIOUS business for the ankle biters.
> 
> 
> ZOMG!  Ar-ar-ar-ar-ar!  My strong buddy is being attacked!!!  Ar-ar-ar-ar-ar!



Well, that about sums it up.

Interestingly, I thought this thread was about Glen Beck but apparently not...... IT'S ALL ABOUT ME!  WHOOOOO HOOO!


----------



## PixieStix

What if Zona is actually Dan Rather? 
​


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> C-Girl (probably stands for "****" as she appears to be a big stinky one) has posted in several threads, and far as I can tell, she's nothing more than a catty bitch with a nasty attitude.
> 
> If her looks match her personality on here, she's a shoe in for next year's Ugly Dog contest.



That's rich coming from the message boards resident troll.  I see you resorted to attacking women, tired of getting your ass whooped by the guys on here I suppose.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zona.....no I didn't, it really makes no difference to me.  You bring up one, and I don't know the context in which it was said.  But, having said that...how many times has Hannity been on the radio and TV?  How many reports has he done?  You show one where he misstated, and that is the one you hang your hat on?  Give me a break.  We could say the same with MSNBC, but I sure won't go there.  Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want all the lies hannity has told?  Lets get recent where he keeps saying Jennings was involved with statutory rape or some damn thing.  He keeps insisting the kid was 15 (which would be underage) and the kid was 16.
> 
> Need a link to tat one?
> 
> I have a lot of instances where hannity and fox lied.  Seriously, you are defending that liar?  Its late, but I will link you in the morning.  When I do, will you say they all mispoke?
Click to expand...


Show some "Fox" lies!! You've hammered on the couple of misstatements from Hannity. And you have yet to defend the lies of MSNBC. Perhaps because there is no defense for MSNBC. So how about those "Fox" lies?

Race bait: MSNBC lies, edits out black gun owner, says 'white people with guns' threaten Obama


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-Girl (probably stands for "****" as she appears to be a big stinky one) has posted in several threads, and far as I can tell, she's nothing more than a catty bitch with a nasty attitude.
> 
> If her looks match her personality on here, she's a shoe in for next year's Ugly Dog contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the message boards resident troll.  I see you resorted to attacking women, tired of getting your ass whooped by the guys on here I suppose.
Click to expand...


It's gonna be embarrassing for him when I decide to stop rising above the baiting and kick his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.



You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-Girl (probably stands for "****" as she appears to be a big stinky one) has posted in several threads, and far as I can tell, she's nothing more than a catty bitch with a nasty attitude.
> 
> If her looks match her personality on here, she's a shoe in for next year's Ugly Dog contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the message boards resident troll.  I see you resorted to attacking women, tired of getting your ass whooped by the guys on here I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gonna be embarrassing for him when I decide to stop rising above the baiting and kick his ass.
Click to expand...


He's an embarrassment to his entire family I'm sure. He can't engage in any type of intelligent debate because he lacks basic intelligence, so he resorts to insuilts, which is a sign of ignorance.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the message boards resident troll.  I see you resorted to attacking women, tired of getting your ass whooped by the guys on here I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be embarrassing for him when I decide to stop rising above the baiting and kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an embarrassment to his entire family I'm sure. He can't engage in any type of intelligent debate because he lacks basic intelligence, so he resorts to insuilts, which is a sign of ignorance.
Click to expand...


True. He's very spiteful but it's clearly designed to bait me to respond and lower myself to his level. I tend not to indugle in the sort of extremely low class trailor park name calling that some posters appear to think is tough talk. I'll dismiss on intellect without resorting to the kind of talk that most of us grow out of before we hit puberty. 

The upside is that he shows himself for the idiot that he is, without any effort on my part.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be embarrassing for him when I decide to stop rising above the baiting and kick his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an embarrassment to his entire family I'm sure. He can't engage in any type of intelligent debate because he lacks basic intelligence, so he resorts to insuilts, which is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. He's very spiteful but it's clearly designed to bait me to respond and lower myself to his level. I tend not to indugle in the sort of extremely low class trailor park name calling that some posters appear to think is tough talk. I'll dismiss on intellect without resorting to the kind of talk that most of us grow out of before we hit puberty.
> 
> The upside is that he shows himself for the idiot that he is, without any effort on my part.
Click to expand...


I agree 100%.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zona.....no I didn't, it really makes no difference to me.  You bring up one, and I don't know the context in which it was said.  But, having said that...how many times has Hannity been on the radio and TV?  How many reports has he done?  You show one where he misstated, and that is the one you hang your hat on?  Give me a break.  We could say the same with MSNBC, but I sure won't go there.  Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want all the lies hannity has told?  Lets get recent where he keeps saying Jennings was involved with statutory rape or some damn thing.  He keeps insisting the kid was 15 (which would be underage) and the kid was 16.
> 
> Need a link to tat one?
> 
> I have a lot of instances where hannity and fox lied.  Seriously, you are defending that liar?  Its late, but I will link you in the morning.  When I do, will you say they all mispoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show some "Fox" lies!! You've hammered on the couple of misstatements from Hannity. And you have yet to defend the lies of MSNBC. Perhaps because there is no defense for MSNBC. So how about those "Fox" lies?
> 
> Race bait: MSNBC lies, edits out black gun owner, says 'white people with guns' threaten Obama
Click to expand...


Everytime I link you to fox lying, you say they mis spoke.  

California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies
Conservative talk show host Sean Hannity aired live from the San Joaquin Valley tonight to garner national attention for Californias water crisis. Instead of illustrating how outrageous water speculation and irresponsible agricultural practices are adding to a natural drought, Hannity fueled partisan politics and blamed President Obama for refusing to lift a series of federal mandates and environmental rulings that order a small amount of water to be used to restore regional fisheries and protect the balance of the entire Northern California coastal ecosystem. *State water experts counted a total of 10 incorrect statements in Hannitys broadcast.*
California truth squad counters Sean Hannity&#039;s lies | Badlands Journal

Read the story, Hannity is such a hack.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
Click to expand...


So your saying, other than those two liars who work for fox, show me where fox lies?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want all the lies hannity has told?  Lets get recent where he keeps saying Jennings was involved with statutory rape or some damn thing.  He keeps insisting the kid was 15 (which would be underage) and the kid was 16.
> 
> Need a link to tat one?
> 
> I have a lot of instances where hannity and fox lied.  Seriously, you are defending that liar?  Its late, but I will link you in the morning.  When I do, will you say they all mispoke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show some "Fox" lies!! You've hammered on the couple of misstatements from Hannity. And you have yet to defend the lies of MSNBC. Perhaps because there is no defense for MSNBC. So how about those "Fox" lies?
> 
> Race bait: MSNBC lies, edits out black gun owner, says 'white people with guns' threaten Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everytime I link you to fox lying, you say they mis spoke.
> 
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies
> Conservative talk show host Sean Hannity aired live from the San Joaquin Valley tonight to garner national attention for Californias water crisis. Instead of illustrating how outrageous water speculation and irresponsible agricultural practices are adding to a natural drought, Hannity fueled partisan politics and blamed President Obama for refusing to lift a series of federal mandates and environmental rulings that order a small amount of water to be used to restore regional fisheries and protect the balance of the entire Northern California coastal ecosystem. *State water experts counted a total of 10 incorrect statements in Hannitys broadcast.*
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies | Badlands Journal
> 
> Read the story, Hannity is such a hack.
Click to expand...


No you attempt to show Hannity lying. Hannity is not Fox. Hannity is a Reagan conservative and operates an opinion show on Fox. Do you know the difference between an opinion and a news report? Your obsession with Hannity is quite obvious. Hopefully there's a therapist somewhere in your future.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an embarrassment to his entire family I'm sure. He can't engage in any type of intelligent debate because he lacks basic intelligence, so he resorts to insuilts, which is a sign of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. He's very spiteful but it's clearly designed to bait me to respond and lower myself to his level. I tend not to indugle in the sort of extremely low class trailor park name calling that some posters appear to think is tough talk. I'll dismiss on intellect without resorting to the kind of talk that most of us grow out of before we hit puberty.
> 
> The upside is that he shows himself for the idiot that he is, without any effort on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%.
Click to expand...


He's welcome to debate me on any topic but the minute the trailor trash idiot rants start, I'll claim the victory - moral and intellectual - and be done with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
Click to expand...


No, you have to show, first, why you can excuse Fox by what MSNBC does.

That's where the argument is right now, son.  Stay on track, please.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your saying, other than those two liars who work for fox, show me where fox lies?
Click to expand...


What I'm saying is Beck and Hannity offer opinions based on the facts as they know them. Can they be wrong? Sure. We all can't be right all the time. But to say that these two guys are Fox is disingenuous and a lie. So while you try to frame Hannity as a liar, you, yourself resort to lies.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying, other than those two liars who work for fox, show me where fox lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is Beck and Hannity offer opinions based on the facts as they know them. Can they be wrong? Sure. We all can't be right all the time. But to say that these two guys are Fox is disingenuous and a lie. So while you try to frame Hannity as a liar, you, yourself resort to lies.
Click to expand...


It would be great if people could grasp the concept that 'commentators' are employed for their ability to commentate and opine about topics. They are not representative of the news organization they are under contract to. I fear that that logic will be too deep for some to understand. 

Fox employs commentators across the political spectrum - some of them are contraversial (such as Hannity for his conservativism and Beck for his Libertariamism) but it appears that many liberals can't graps the simple concept of differing views and need to brand all as GOP. This is obviously their tactic to dismiss any differing opinions. Unfortunately, it actually just makes them look incapable of independent thought and kinda stupid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have to show, first, why you can excuse Fox by what MSNBC does.
> 
> That's where the argument is right now, son.  Stay on track, please.
Click to expand...


I'm not your son dickwad! And I'm not excusing anyone, before I can offer an excuse or an explanation I need to know what specifically it is I'm supposed to be excusing. MSNBC is in the tank for Obama and has been since Obama first entered the political arena and has gone out of their way to defend him and promote his agenda. They have blatantly misled and lied to their viewers. Fox is far more balanced in their news coverage of Obama than MSNBC.

Pennsylvania governor and former DNC chairman Ed Rendell appeared this morning on Fox & Friends, and complimented the network saying "Fox has done the fairest job, has remained most objective of all the cable networks  you hate both our candidates," Rendell said. "No, I'm only kidding, but you actually have done a very balanced job of reporting the news.".


----------



## Cold Fusion38

WHAT IF!!??? He is a dry drunk nothing more nothing less. His outbursts and weeping are indicitive of that type of personallity. I wouldn't be a BIT surprised if he jumps feet first into a bottle.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say Fox News has no integrity? What do you base your opinion on? If you're going to focus on the two opinion shows Hannity and Beck, then I'd have to say that these guys offer opinion based on facts as they know it. So other than these two guys, show me where "Fox News" has been outright lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have to show, first, why you can excuse Fox by what MSNBC does.
> 
> That's where the argument is right now, son.  Stay on track, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your son dickwad! And I'm not excusing anyone, before I can offer an excuse or an explanation I need to know what specifically it is I'm supposed to be excusing. MSNBC is in the tank for Obama and has been since Obama first entered the political arena and has gone out of their way to defend him and promote his agenda. They have blatantly misled and lied to their viewers. Fox is far more balanced in their news coverage of Obama than MSNBC.
> 
> Pennsylvania governor and former DNC chairman Ed Rendell appeared this morning on Fox & Friends, and complimented the network saying "Fox has done the fairest job, has remained most objective of all the cable networks  you hate both our candidates," Rendell said. "No, I'm only kidding, but you actually have done a very balanced job of reporting the news.".
Click to expand...


And, let's not forget that, back in the Bush days, many on the left praised Glenn Beck for his criticism of that Administration. Interesting how they think he was great for calling Bush out but seriously hate him now that he's doing it to their boy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I think Beck and Hannity are both entertainers. They aren't after some universal or political truth. They simply opine on the news of the day, and look to stir shit up to keep their ratings up.

Srsly you guys. If you don't like them, simply shut up about them. These whisper campaigns, boycotts and gnashing of teeth against them only helps them, not hurts them you 'tards.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have to show, first, why you can excuse Fox by what MSNBC does.
> 
> That's where the argument is right now, son.  Stay on track, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your son dickwad! And I'm not excusing anyone, before I can offer an excuse or an explanation I need to know what specifically it is I'm supposed to be excusing. MSNBC is in the tank for Obama and has been since Obama first entered the political arena and has gone out of their way to defend him and promote his agenda. They have blatantly misled and lied to their viewers. Fox is far more balanced in their news coverage of Obama than MSNBC.
> 
> Pennsylvania governor and former DNC chairman Ed Rendell appeared this morning on Fox & Friends, and complimented the network saying "Fox has done the fairest job, has remained most objective of all the cable networks  you hate both our candidates," Rendell said. "No, I'm only kidding, but you actually have done a very balanced job of reporting the news.".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, let's not forget that, back in the Bush days, many on the left praised Glenn Beck for his criticism of that Administration. Interesting how they think he was great for calling Bush out but seriously hate him now that he's doing it to their boy.
Click to expand...


Excellent point!


----------



## ABikerSailor

C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.

By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?

Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.


----------



## Meister

ABikerSailor said:


> C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.
> 
> By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?
> 
> Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.



Wow, such an intelligent and informative post from you ABS...your hair blonde?


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.
> 
> By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?
> 
> Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.


Whiner needs some anger management.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.
> 
> By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?
> 
> Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.



I have no problem with you returning the neg rep. It is no less than I expected from you. Childish behavior appears to be your forte. You deserved your neg - it is the first time in all the forums I belong to that I have ever done it. I fully expected your reaction - you are quite predicable. 

So that everyone knows who said what, when I neg repped AB my comment was: "Highly childish, AB. Raise your game. 

AB's comment to me is : Neg rep returned you cock smoking **** whore. Fuck you and all you represent you dumb slut.

You are welcome to insult me all you want - I'm not concerned about your opinion. In fact, you may be right. After all, Obama 'won' a Nobel Peace Prize so maybe there is hope for me in the Ugly Dog Contest. LOL.


----------



## Si modo

The rabid anger from some for Beck is obvious.  They are convinced he is retarded, yet their obsession with this retarded man makes him rich and richer every day.

Ouch, that obviously must be painful for them to see even a retarded man out do them.


----------



## REVxERIK

DiveCon said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> LewRockwell.com?  No agenda there, huh?  Next time try Democratic Socialists of America...you probably could get some good stories there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
Click to expand...


March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage. 
Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.

March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.

a lie

May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.  


this is no mistake, this is a lie.

but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.
> 
> By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?
> 
> Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Whiner needs some anger management.
Click to expand...


Or maybe Mommy needs to cut down his sugar intake.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
Click to expand...


Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars

At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent," 

A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.

Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.

I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-Girl may think that blonde isn't stupid, but watching the way that her and Lonesome Logic are reinforcing each other's bullshit, she's kinda proving her tagline wrong.
> 
> By the way C-Girl, thanks for the neg rep.  How'd you like the one I sent back?
> 
> Like I said, if your looks are anywhere close to your personality, you're a shoe in for next years Ugly Dog Contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Whiner needs some anger management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe Mommy needs to cut down his sugar intake.
Click to expand...


easy fellas. i know we're all capable of intelligent discussion right?


----------



## Meister

REVxERIK said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  *Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.*
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
Click to expand...


I'm just going to respond to one of your articles.  Our forces did find chemical suits and syringes with antidotes for I believe it was mustard gas.  They found them in schools ,hospitals, and other areas....one could make an assumption on that...without it being a lie.

I do think your using that one site you posted with these paragraphs that had nothing more than.... March 13:  blah, blah, blah.  That is not a credible source, Eric.  You need to do better homework, if you want these to be taken as credible facts.  It looks more like here say, than anything else.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> *Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
Click to expand...

no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whiner needs some anger management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Mommy needs to cut down his sugar intake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy fellas. i know we're all capable of intelligent discussion right?
Click to expand...


It is others that attack me, not the other way around. If you want to address comments about intelligent discussion, I suggest you look to the source, not the reaction to that source. Or are you just too partisan to cope with the fact that it is a left wing idiot making nasty childish personal attacks to a right winger? Genuine question.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Mommy needs to cut down his sugar intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fellas. i know we're all capable of intelligent discussion right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is others that attack me, not the other way around. If you want to address comments about intelligent discussion, I suggest you look to the source, not the reaction to that source. Or are you just too partisan to cope with the fact that it is a left wing idiot making nasty childish personal attacks to a right winger? Genuine question.
Click to expand...


responding in an unintelligent way makes you just as responsible for childish behavior.
and i said fellas, not specifically you california girl.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> *Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> *Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
Click to expand...


saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie


----------



## RadiomanATL

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
Click to expand...


O'Rly lied. But thats a big jump to make to "fox lied".


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
Click to expand...


It's just semantics, either way - he did not honor his promise and that was most certainly wrong. 

I think we may be getting too bogged down in what defines a 'lie'. I personally recognize that pretty much everyone lies at some time about some things. So arguing over who 'lies' and who doesn't is a bit of a waste of time. Some lies are subjective - a lie to someone and a misspeak or stretch of the truth or whatever to another. 

ALL news organizations spin. They ALL deliberately put their own slant on stories or reporting. That is the way our media is now. In order to fact, we need to cull through the crap and just pull out the facts. That is hard work to be honest but Fox are actually no better and no worse than the rest.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just semantics, either way - he did not honor his promise and that was most certainly wrong.
> 
> I think we may be getting too bogged down in what defines a 'lie'. I personally recognize that pretty much everyone lies at some time about some things. So arguing over who 'lies' and who doesn't is a bit of a waste of time. Some lies are subjective - a lie to someone and a misspeak or stretch of the truth or whatever to another.
> 
> ALL news organizations spin. They ALL deliberately put their own slant on stories or reporting. That is the way our media is now. In order to fact, we need to cull through the crap and just pull out the facts. That is hard work to be honest but Fox are actually no better and no worse than the rest.
Click to expand...


with this i agree. we need a libertarian news outlet


----------



## Meister

RadiomanATL said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O'Rly lied. But thats a big jump to make to "fox lied".
Click to expand...


Here is smomething for eric.
Munitions Found in Iraq Renew Debate - washingtonpost.com

The Sound of Silence: Iraq's WMDs Found - Joe Mariani - MensNewsDaily.com&#8482;

Even though they were old...I bet your neighborhoond wouldn't want it buried your backyard, Eric


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy fellas. i know we're all capable of intelligent discussion right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is others that attack me, not the other way around. If you want to address comments about intelligent discussion, I suggest you look to the source, not the reaction to that source. Or are you just too partisan to cope with the fact that it is a left wing idiot making nasty childish personal attacks to a right winger? Genuine question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> responding in an unintelligent way makes you just as responsible for childish behavior.
> and i said fellas, not specifically you california girl.
Click to expand...


Respectfully (and I do mean that), no it does not. I have avoided responding to that poster simply because it is beneath me to do so. However, that others have taken issue with him is to their credit. His comments about me are vicious, childish and stupid. He is hung by his own words - I have done nothing to provoke it or respond - other than to neg rep what I belileved to be something worth a neg rep. 

I respect only people who argue on issues but that particular poster insists on being personally insulting towards me. That is his right, I don't seek to silence him but I certainly will not accept others telling me and those who choose to defend me to task. 

You want to keep the thread on track - so do I. So perhaps you should address your comments where they are deserved.


----------



## REVxERIK

Meister said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'Rly lied. But thats a big jump to make to "fox lied".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is smomething for eric.
> Munitions Found in Iraq Renew Debate - washingtonpost.com
> 
> The Sound of Silence: Iraq's WMDs Found - Joe Mariani - MensNewsDaily.com
> 
> Even though they were old...I bet your neighborhoond wouldn't want it buried your backyard, Eric
Click to expand...

how the fuck do you continue to misspell my name?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> *Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
Click to expand...


Prove that O'Reilly made any such promise. Perhaps a youtube clip or a show transcript.


----------



## Meister

REVxERIK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Rly lied. But thats a big jump to make to "fox lied".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is smomething for eric.
> Munitions Found in Iraq Renew Debate - washingtonpost.com
> 
> The Sound of Silence: Iraq's WMDs Found - Joe Mariani - MensNewsDaily.com&#8482;
> 
> Even though they were old...I bet your neighborhoond wouldn't want it buried your backyard, Eric
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how the fuck do you continue to misspell my name?
Click to expand...

My bad, EriK

But...that's it...I misspelled your name?  No comment?


----------



## REVxERIK

Meister said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is smomething for eric.
> Munitions Found in Iraq Renew Debate - washingtonpost.com
> 
> The Sound of Silence: Iraq's WMDs Found - Joe Mariani - MensNewsDaily.com
> 
> Even though they were old...I bet your neighborhoond wouldn't want it buried your backyard, Eric
> 
> 
> 
> how the fuck do you continue to misspell my name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad, EriK
> 
> But...that's it...I misspelled your name?  No comment?
Click to expand...


when you bring refuting evidence it's hard to debate without further research into it. i may come up with an argument, or may not find anything. you did well sir.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
Click to expand...


Situations change and shit happens. There have been many times I promised my kids I'd take them horseback riding, but due to factors beyond my control, like a storm blowing in or being called out to work made it impossible to keep said promises. Now does that make me a liar?  You are beginning to sound more like gaybikershitforbrains with every post. (not an insult, just an observation)


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Situations change and shit happens. There have been many times I promised my kids I'd take them horseback riding, but due to factors beyond my control, like a storm blowing in or being called out to work made it impossible to keep said promises. Now does that make me a liar?  You are beginning to sound more like gaybikershitforbrains with every post. (not an insult, just an observation)
Click to expand...


your situation is different. you have a legit reason. what is his reason for it?


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just semantics, either way - he did not honor his promise and that was most certainly wrong.
> 
> I think we may be getting too bogged down in what defines a 'lie'. I personally recognize that pretty much everyone lies at some time about some things. So arguing over who 'lies' and who doesn't is a bit of a waste of time. Some lies are subjective - a lie to someone and a misspeak or stretch of the truth or whatever to another.
> 
> ALL news organizations spin. They ALL deliberately put their own slant on stories or reporting. That is the way our media is now. In order to fact, we need to cull through the crap and just pull out the facts. That is hard work to be honest but Fox are actually no better and no worse than the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with this i agree. we need a libertarian news outlet
Click to expand...


Actually, what we really need is a straight no agenda driven pure news outlet. Unfortunately, that is impossible to achieve. Any such outlet would need to be funded by someone and with funding comes an agenda. Who pays the piper, picks the tune.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just semantics, either way - he did not honor his promise and that was most certainly wrong.
> 
> I think we may be getting too bogged down in what defines a 'lie'. I personally recognize that pretty much everyone lies at some time about some things. So arguing over who 'lies' and who doesn't is a bit of a waste of time. Some lies are subjective - a lie to someone and a misspeak or stretch of the truth or whatever to another.
> 
> ALL news organizations spin. They ALL deliberately put their own slant on stories or reporting. That is the way our media is now. In order to fact, we need to cull through the crap and just pull out the facts. That is hard work to be honest but Fox are actually no better and no worse than the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this i agree. we need a libertarian news outlet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what we really need is a straight no agenda driven pure news outlet. Unfortunately, that is impossible to achieve. Any such outlet would need to be funded by someone and with funding comes an agenda. Who pays the piper, picks the tune.
Click to expand...


it could go all pbs on our asses.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> with this i agree. we need a libertarian news outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what we really need is a straight no agenda driven pure news outlet. Unfortunately, that is impossible to achieve. Any such outlet would need to be funded by someone and with funding comes an agenda. Who pays the piper, picks the tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it could go all pbs on our asses.
Click to expand...


That's the plan of Mark Lloyd ("Diversity Czar") at the FCC.  His role model for media is Venuezula.... wonderful. PBS.... government controlled media. Is that what you think will solve our news problem. Because I sure as hell don't. In fact, it is the worst possible outcome but it is possible that it will happen.

As we speak, plans are moving to silence talk radio. And it is quite likely to succeed.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what we really need is a straight no agenda driven pure news outlet. Unfortunately, that is impossible to achieve. Any such outlet would need to be funded by someone and with funding comes an agenda. Who pays the piper, picks the tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could go all pbs on our asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan of Mark Lloyd ("Diversity Czar") at the FCC.  His role model for media is Venuezula.... wonderful. PBS.... government controlled media. Is that what you think will solve our news problem. Because I sure as hell don't. In fact, it is the worst possible outcome but it is possible that it will happen.
> 
> As we speak, plans are moving to silence talk radio. And it is quite likely to succeed.
Click to expand...


i meant more like the pledge thing they do... you know a station sponsored by the people, so no one entity dictates the verbatim. government controlled media is not apealing to me i assure you.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> it could go all pbs on our asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan of Mark Lloyd ("Diversity Czar") at the FCC.  His role model for media is Venuezula.... wonderful. PBS.... government controlled media. Is that what you think will solve our news problem. Because I sure as hell don't. In fact, it is the worst possible outcome but it is possible that it will happen.
> 
> As we speak, plans are moving to silence talk radio. And it is quite likely to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i meant more like the pledge thing they do... you know a station sponsored by the people, so no one entity dictates the verbatim. government controlled media is not apealing to me i assure you.
Click to expand...


Great theory. Can't work in practice. Who funds it? The people. How? Taxes? Nope, cuz they'd go to the state - or worse, federal!! - government and then they control the agenda. I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust our politicians to tell me the time, yet alone the truth!  So, no, it can't go through government. So, how? Some Not-for-profit? Nope, look what happened with ACORN etc. 

We could look to the UK for an example - the BBC. Paid for via a license fee. Everyone who owns a tv set pays a fee and that fee goes to the BBC. The BBC has a lot of problems - one of which is that it is seen as a government mouthpiece at times but, generally, it is a potential way forward. As long as privately owned news is not forced out of the market, that would be okay.  The problem I see, is that it is practically impossible to trust our government not to try to 'influence' that kind of set up in the US. I mean, look how badly Obama behaves at one news outlet who dares speak ill of him?


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan of Mark Lloyd ("Diversity Czar") at the FCC.  His role model for media is Venuezula.... wonderful. PBS.... government controlled media. Is that what you think will solve our news problem. Because I sure as hell don't. In fact, it is the worst possible outcome but it is possible that it will happen.
> 
> As we speak, plans are moving to silence talk radio. And it is quite likely to succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant more like the pledge thing they do... you know a station sponsored by the people, so no one entity dictates the verbatim. government controlled media is not apealing to me i assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great theory. Can't work in practice. Who funds it? The people. How? Taxes? Nope, cuz they'd go to the state - or worse, federal!! - government and then they control the agenda. I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust our politicians to tell me the time, yet alone the truth!  So, no, it can't go through government. So, how? Some Not-for-profit? Nope, look what happened with ACORN etc.
> 
> We could look to the UK for an example - the BBC. Paid for via a license fee. Everyone who owns a tv set pays a fee and that fee goes to the BBC. The BBC has a lot of problems - one of which is that it is seen as a government mouthpiece at times but, generally, it is a potential way forward. As long as privately owned news is not forced out of the market, that would be okay.  The problem I see, is that it is practically impossible to trust our government not to try to 'influence' that kind of set up in the US. I mean, look how badly Obama behaves at one news outlet who dares speak ill of him?
Click to expand...


that reminds me i wait your response on the magic button thread. i like discussing with you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situations change and shit happens. There have been many times I promised my kids I'd take them horseback riding, but due to factors beyond my control, like a storm blowing in or being called out to work made it impossible to keep said promises. Now does that make me a liar?  You are beginning to sound more like gaybikershitforbrains with every post. (not an insult, just an observation)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your situation is different. you have a legit reason. what is his reason for it?
Click to expand...


Ask him.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Situations change and shit happens. There have been many times I promised my kids I'd take them horseback riding, but due to factors beyond my control, like a storm blowing in or being called out to work made it impossible to keep said promises. Now does that make me a liar?  You are beginning to sound more like gaybikershitforbrains with every post. (not an insult, just an observation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your situation is different. you have a legit reason. what is his reason for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him.
Click to expand...


of all the questions i have for o'reilly, i think that would be at the bottom.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> your situation is different. you have a legit reason. what is his reason for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of all the questions i have for o'reilly, i think that would be at the bottom.
Click to expand...


Well you never proved he made any such promise in the first place. Until then, I regard this as an assumption on your part.  Promises are generally made with good intentions, but not all promises can be kept with reasonable justification for the most part.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of all the questions i have for o'reilly, i think that would be at the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you never proved he made any such promise in the first place. Until then, I regard this as an assumption on your part.  Promises are generally made with good intentions, but not all promises can be kept with reasonable justification for the most part.
Click to expand...


i'm currently searching for the quote and/or clip. patience friend


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> i meant more like the pledge thing they do... you know a station sponsored by the people, so no one entity dictates the verbatim. government controlled media is not apealing to me i assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great theory. Can't work in practice. Who funds it? The people. How? Taxes? Nope, cuz they'd go to the state - or worse, federal!! - government and then they control the agenda. I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust our politicians to tell me the time, yet alone the truth!  So, no, it can't go through government. So, how? Some Not-for-profit? Nope, look what happened with ACORN etc.
> 
> We could look to the UK for an example - the BBC. Paid for via a license fee. Everyone who owns a tv set pays a fee and that fee goes to the BBC. The BBC has a lot of problems - one of which is that it is seen as a government mouthpiece at times but, generally, it is a potential way forward. As long as privately owned news is not forced out of the market, that would be okay.  The problem I see, is that it is practically impossible to trust our government not to try to 'influence' that kind of set up in the US. I mean, look how badly Obama behaves at one news outlet who dares speak ill of him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that reminds me i wait your response on the magic button thread. i like discussing with you.
Click to expand...


Yet you single me out for comment about the 'off topic' part of this thread instead of taking issue with the person responsible for it. Hmmmm. Maybe that's because you know that I will react like a grown up and the other individual will launch into an unpleasant and vitriolic tirade against you?  

A simple, 'I'm sorry CG, I was wrong to target you and should have taken issue with said poster' will suffice.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of all the questions i have for o'reilly, i think that would be at the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you never proved he made any such promise in the first place. Until then, I regard this as an assumption on your part.  Promises are generally made with good intentions, but not all promises can be kept with reasonable justification for the most part.
Click to expand...



"If the Americans go in and overthrow Saddam Hussein and it's clean, he has nothing, I will apologize to the nation, and I will not trust the Bush Administration again, all right?"


http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_O'Reilly_(commentator)

I was wrong. I am not pleased about it at all and I think all Americans should be concerned about this What do you want me to do, go over and kiss the camera? Not an apology, but at least he admitted he was wrong


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great theory. Can't work in practice. Who funds it? The people. How? Taxes? Nope, cuz they'd go to the state - or worse, federal!! - government and then they control the agenda. I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust our politicians to tell me the time, yet alone the truth!  So, no, it can't go through government. So, how? Some Not-for-profit? Nope, look what happened with ACORN etc.
> 
> We could look to the UK for an example - the BBC. Paid for via a license fee. Everyone who owns a tv set pays a fee and that fee goes to the BBC. The BBC has a lot of problems - one of which is that it is seen as a government mouthpiece at times but, generally, it is a potential way forward. As long as privately owned news is not forced out of the market, that would be okay.  The problem I see, is that it is practically impossible to trust our government not to try to 'influence' that kind of set up in the US. I mean, look how badly Obama behaves at one news outlet who dares speak ill of him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that reminds me i wait your response on the magic button thread. i like discussing with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you single me out for comment about the 'off topic' part of this thread instead of taking issue with the person responsible for it. Hmmmm. Maybe that's because you know that I will react like a grown up and the other individual will launch into an unpleasant and vitriolic tirade against you?
> 
> A simple, 'I'm sorry CG, I was wrong to target you and should have taken issue with said poster' will suffice.
Click to expand...


um where have i said anything about being off topic? i was criticizing you two reverting to name calling and petty verbatim. and i already said i wasn't targeting you. please don't make things up.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> that reminds me i wait your response on the magic button thread. i like discussing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you single me out for comment about the 'off topic' part of this thread instead of taking issue with the person responsible for it. Hmmmm. Maybe that's because you know that I will react like a grown up and the other individual will launch into an unpleasant and vitriolic tirade against you?
> 
> A simple, 'I'm sorry CG, I was wrong to target you and should have taken issue with said poster' will suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> um where have i said anything about being off topic? i was criticizing you two reverting to name calling and petty verbatim. and i already said i wasn't targeting you. please don't make things up.
Click to expand...


Well, if that don't take the cake! You complain about me name calling? Are you for real? Did you happen to notice what I was called? Oh, for Pete's sake. 

Grow a spine.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you single me out for comment about the 'off topic' part of this thread instead of taking issue with the person responsible for it. Hmmmm. Maybe that's because you know that I will react like a grown up and the other individual will launch into an unpleasant and vitriolic tirade against you?
> 
> A simple, 'I'm sorry CG, I was wrong to target you and should have taken issue with said poster' will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um where have i said anything about being off topic? i was criticizing you two reverting to name calling and petty verbatim. and i already said i wasn't targeting you. please don't make things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if that don't take the cake! You complain about me name calling? Are you for real? Did you happen to notice what I was called? Oh, for Pete's sake.
> 
> Grow a spine.
Click to expand...


grow a spine? see .you're reverting back to insults when confronted with you dishonesty


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> um where have i said anything about being off topic? i was criticizing you two reverting to name calling and petty verbatim. and i already said i wasn't targeting you. please don't make things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that don't take the cake! You complain about me name calling? Are you for real? Did you happen to notice what I was called? Oh, for Pete's sake.
> 
> Grow a spine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> grow a spine? see .you're reverting back to insults when confronted with you dishonesty
Click to expand...


No, I'm calling you on your inability to address comment to where they belong. I did not start the childish vitriol - someone else did. Even when provoked, I behaved properly (my Mom would be soooo proud). Yet you chose to whine at me and let the poster who really behaved badly completely off the hook. 

You might enjoy debating with me, but I can't return that compliment.... I can only assume that you are either too scared of him in case he turns his nasty ire on you or that you single me out because I am not of your political persuasion. I don't know which, nor do I care. Fact is, I am not dishonest - that's bullshit, and I'm not insulting you - I'm voicing an opinion. If you can't see the difference then you aren't worth the time to debate with.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> of all the questions i have for o'reilly, i think that would be at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you never proved he made any such promise in the first place. Until then, I regard this as an assumption on your part.  Promises are generally made with good intentions, but not all promises can be kept with reasonable justification for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "If the Americans go in and overthrow Saddam Hussein and it's clean, he has nothing, I will apologize to the nation, and I will not trust the Bush Administration again, all right?"
> 
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_O'Reilly_(commentator)
> 
> I was wrong. I am not pleased about it at all and I think all Americans should be concerned about this What do you want me to do, go over and kiss the camera? Not an apology, but at least he admitted he was wrong
Click to expand...


Interesting, your link supplied no direct quotes as a matter of fact is was a "wikiquote" site which states "You can create the Wikiquote Bill O'Reilly " and apparently you can create your own Bill O'Reilly quote.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Apparently the *C*onfused *U*nderfed *N*erurotic *T*ramp Cali Girl thinks anyone that speaks out in a manner that the princess isn't accustomed to, she considers it an insult and expects an apology.

Careful.......she'll neg rep you if she doesn't like or agree with you.

As far as chemical weapons in Iraq with Saddam?  Nope.......he didn't have any to use on our troops.  He used all of them on the Kurds.

That's why there were stockpiles of chem suits and injection pens.  They were trying to exterminate some of their own people.

And........based on what I saw when I was over there, most of them are cowards.  Shit.......even the vaunted Republican Guard was a bunch of pussies.  They were the ones sitting in the back sending out the convicts and conscripts as cannon fodder.  You can even see the same thing in Pakistan and Afghanistan.......watch some of the Military Channel on occasion during the series Battlefield Diaries, and you'll see that most of the soldiers and police over there would rather run than fight.

Like I've said many times before...........Iraq was not the problem.  Saddam was not the problem.  The problem was Osama Bin Laden and the Taliban and Al Queda. 

The problem was further compounded by the stupidity and greed of Bush Jr. and Cheney.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic.  What MSNBC does not justify Fox's outright lies.  Either your media outlet has integrity or it does not.  Simply, it does not.  Let's mov eon.


tell that to zona


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> lewrockwell is a libertarian website. these are all REAL quotes and lies regardless
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
Click to expand...

because i'm NOT wrong
a LOT of the news reports at that time said those things
"fog of war"

not lies
same for all those reports of the super dome being a "killing zone" in the aftermath of Katrina


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

REVxERIK said:


> [http://www.usmessageboard.com/1614994-post79.html
> that reminds me i wait your response on the magic button thread. i like discussing with you.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/1614994-post79.html


----------



## DiveCon

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
Click to expand...

yeah, that old "dual use" nonsense
they were for agricultural use, but were stored in a weapons depot


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor


> Yak yak yak.


Thats it You are in the dumpster.


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> *Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
Click to expand...

i guess you didnt see his response to that then


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the fact is he made a promise, then shirked it, meaning he is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
Click to expand...

except he HAS done it

so, are you wrong, or are you lying by saying he hasnt


----------



## ABikerSailor

DiveCon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, that old "dual use" nonsense
> they were for agricultural use, but were stored in a weapons depot
Click to expand...


You know, by that definition there are a LOT of things that could be considered chemical weapons.

Just because you find an empty warhead next to pesticide DOES NOT MEAN IT'S A WEAPON!

Most of those things have to be aerosolized (vaporized) in order to be distributed, and not every chemical is capable of that without very specific modifications to it.

Was the pesticide able to be distributed via that manner or not?  Hey, I've got a slingshot, some hollow rubber balls and a jug of Roundup in my garage.  Does that mean I'm also in possession of chemical weapons and should be invaded?


----------



## California Girl

DiveCon said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that list doesnt prove "lies"
> just errors
> there IS a difference ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 14:  On The Fox Report anchor Shepard Smith reports that Saddam is planning to use flood water as a weapon by blowing up dams and causing severe flood damage.
> Since no proof has been used for this report it is dishonesty.
> 
> March 28:  Repeated assertions by Fox News anchors of a red ring around Baghdad in which Republican Guard forces were planning to use chemical weapons on coalition forces.  A Fox "Breaking News" flash reports that Iraqi soldiers were seen by coalition forces moving 55-gallon drums almost certainly containing chemical agents.
> 
> a lie
> 
> May 22:  O'Reilly fails to live up to his promise to make a big stink if no WMDs are found by today.  In his Talking Points Memo he wonders why the U.S. has caught such informed Iraqis as Dr. Germ and Ms. Anthrax and has gotten no leads.  He states that more time is needed [contradicting what he said more than a month ago, when he said that if no WMDs were found after 2 months U.S. credibility would be "shot" and there would be big trouble].   He ends his Memo saying Bush must candidly address the situation soon.
> 
> 
> this is no mistake, this is a lie.
> 
> but i don't expect you to admit you are wrong on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because i'm NOT wrong
> a LOT of the news reports at that time said those things
> "fog of war"
> 
> not lies
> same for all those reports of the super dome being a "killing zone" in the aftermath of Katrina
Click to expand...


Oh No!!! Logical arguments. Please don't lower the tone! LOL.


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if that don't take the cake! You complain about me name calling? Are you for real? Did you happen to notice what I was called? Oh, for Pete's sake.
> 
> Grow a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grow a spine? see .you're reverting back to insults when confronted with you dishonesty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you on your inability to address comment to where they belong. I did not start the childish vitriol - someone else did. Even when provoked, I behaved properly (my Mom would be soooo proud). Yet you chose to whine at me and let the poster who really behaved badly completely off the hook.
> 
> You might enjoy debating with me, but I can't return that compliment.... I can only assume that you are either too scared of him in case he turns his nasty ire on you or that you single me out because I am not of your political persuasion. I don't know which, nor do I care. Fact is, I am not dishonest - that's bullshit, and I'm not insulting you - I'm voicing an opinion. If you can't see the difference then you aren't worth the time to debate with.
Click to expand...



look, i picked the last comment of the petty fight and adressed it, he saw it too. this is an online community and it is silly to be afraid of words. once again, i did not single you out. notice i said fellas not california girl. and by your logic that guy wasn't insulting you either, he was just voicing his opinion.


----------



## REVxERIK

DiveCon said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it lying. But I would say that he should have honored his promise. Breaking a promise is not lying, but it shows a lack of character. One should not make a promise that one is not fully prepared to honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except he HAS done it
> 
> so, are you wrong, or are you lying by saying he hasnt
Click to expand...


he did not apologize or renounce his trust in the bush administration, so yes it was a lie.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> grow a spine? see .you're reverting back to insults when confronted with you dishonesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you on your inability to address comment to where they belong. I did not start the childish vitriol - someone else did. Even when provoked, I behaved properly (my Mom would be soooo proud). Yet you chose to whine at me and let the poster who really behaved badly completely off the hook.
> 
> You might enjoy debating with me, but I can't return that compliment.... I can only assume that you are either too scared of him in case he turns his nasty ire on you or that you single me out because I am not of your political persuasion. I don't know which, nor do I care. Fact is, I am not dishonest - that's bullshit, and I'm not insulting you - I'm voicing an opinion. If you can't see the difference then you aren't worth the time to debate with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look, i picked the last comment of the petty fight and adressed it, he saw it too. this is an online community and it is silly to be afraid of words. once again, i did not single you out. notice i said fellas not california girl. and by your logic that guy wasn't insulting you either, he was just voicing his opinion.
Click to expand...


There is a difference between voicing an opinion and using vulgar language deliberately to bait someone, don't you think?  

Anyway, I'm not gonna fall out with you over it. No point allowing his nastiness to get in the way of decent debate, right?


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you never proved he made any such promise in the first place. Until then, I regard this as an assumption on your part.  Promises are generally made with good intentions, but not all promises can be kept with reasonable justification for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If the Americans go in and overthrow Saddam Hussein and it's clean, he has nothing, I will apologize to the nation, and I will not trust the Bush Administration again, all right?"
> 
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_O'Reilly_(commentator)
> 
> I was wrong. I am not pleased about it at all and I think all Americans should be concerned about this What do you want me to do, go over and kiss the camera? Not an apology, but at least he admitted he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, your link supplied no direct quotes as a matter of fact is was a "wikiquote" site which states "You can create the Wikiquote Bill O'Reilly " and apparently you can create your own Bill O'Reilly quote.
Click to expand...

Bill O'Reilly Quotes
Bill O`Reilly Quotations 3 - Bill O`Reilly Sayings (page 3 of 4)
there you are if you ned more let me know


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm calling you on your inability to address comment to where they belong. I did not start the childish vitriol - someone else did. Even when provoked, I behaved properly (my Mom would be soooo proud). Yet you chose to whine at me and let the poster who really behaved badly completely off the hook.
> 
> You might enjoy debating with me, but I can't return that compliment.... I can only assume that you are either too scared of him in case he turns his nasty ire on you or that you single me out because I am not of your political persuasion. I don't know which, nor do I care. Fact is, I am not dishonest - that's bullshit, and I'm not insulting you - I'm voicing an opinion. If you can't see the difference then you aren't worth the time to debate with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look, i picked the last comment of the petty fight and adressed it, he saw it too. this is an online community and it is silly to be afraid of words. once again, i did not single you out. notice i said fellas not california girl. and by your logic that guy wasn't insulting you either, he was just voicing his opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between voicing an opinion and using vulgar language deliberately to bait someone, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not gonna fall out with you over it. No point allowing his nastiness to get in the way of decent debate, right?
Click to expand...


right. but i'll apologize to you, i'm sorry if you felt targeted, it was not intentional in the least bit.


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> look, i picked the last comment of the petty fight and adressed it, he saw it too. this is an online community and it is silly to be afraid of words. once again, i did not single you out. notice i said fellas not california girl. and by your logic that guy wasn't insulting you either, he was just voicing his opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between voicing an opinion and using vulgar language deliberately to bait someone, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not gonna fall out with you over it. No point allowing his nastiness to get in the way of decent debate, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right. but i'll apologize to you, i'm sorry if you felt targeted, it was not intentional in the least bit.
Click to expand...


Accepted. I apologize to you too - I was distracted by work when I responded to you. That was a bad move on my part because I reacted more strongly than I would ordinarily do. 

Hug?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Get me some insulin.......I'm going into diabetic shock.......


----------



## REVxERIK

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between voicing an opinion and using vulgar language deliberately to bait someone, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not gonna fall out with you over it. No point allowing his nastiness to get in the way of decent debate, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right. but i'll apologize to you, i'm sorry if you felt targeted, it was not intentional in the least bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accepted. I apologize to you too - I was distracted by work when I responded to you. That was a bad move on my part because I reacted more strongly than I would ordinarily do.
> 
> Hug?
Click to expand...

eh no. i only hug like three people in my life. thanks though


----------



## California Girl

REVxERIK said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> right. but i'll apologize to you, i'm sorry if you felt targeted, it was not intentional in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted. I apologize to you too - I was distracted by work when I responded to you. That was a bad move on my part because I reacted more strongly than I would ordinarily do.
> 
> Hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh no. i only hug like three people in my life. thanks though
Click to expand...


Good, I'm not a hugger either. We have so much in common. LOL


----------



## HUGGY

California Girl said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted. I apologize to you too - I was distracted by work when I responded to you. That was a bad move on my part because I reacted more strongly than I would ordinarily do.
> 
> Hug?
> 
> 
> 
> eh no. i only hug like three people in my life. thanks though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, I'm not a hugger either. We have so much in common. LOL
Click to expand...


I'm a hugger!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If the Americans go in and overthrow Saddam Hussein and it's clean, he has nothing, I will apologize to the nation, and I will not trust the Bush Administration again, all right?"
> 
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Bill_O'Reilly_(commentator)
> 
> I was wrong. I am not pleased about it at all and I think all Americans should be concerned about this What do you want me to do, go over and kiss the camera? Not an apology, but at least he admitted he was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, your link supplied no direct quotes as a matter of fact is was a "wikiquote" site which states "You can create the Wikiquote Bill O'Reilly " and apparently you can create your own Bill O'Reilly quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill O'Reilly Quotes
> Bill O`Reilly Quotations 3 - Bill O`Reilly Sayings (page 3 of 4)
> there you are if you ned more let me know
Click to expand...


Ok, so what's your complaint? He clearly stated that if "nothing was found" he would apologize to the nation etc...Well, here's the rub....weapons of mass destruction were found and here again by  Danish troops.  So arguably something was found, and something isn't nothing.


----------



## REVxERIK

Lonestar_logic said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, your link supplied no direct quotes as a matter of fact is was a "wikiquote" site which states "You can create the Wikiquote Bill O'Reilly " and apparently you can create your own Bill O'Reilly quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Reilly Quotes
> Bill O`Reilly Quotations 3 - Bill O`Reilly Sayings (page 3 of 4)
> there you are if you ned more let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so what's your complaint? He clearly stated that if "nothing was found" he would apologize to the nation etc...Well, here's the rub....weapons of mass destruction were found and here again by  Danish troops.  So arguably something was found, and something isn't nothing.
Click to expand...


at the time nothing was found


----------



## ABikerSailor

Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.

He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.

WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

REVxERIK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Reilly Quotes
> Bill O`Reilly Quotations 3 - Bill O`Reilly Sayings (page 3 of 4)
> there you are if you ned more let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what's your complaint? He clearly stated that if "nothing was found" he would apologize to the nation etc...Well, here's the rub....weapons of mass destruction were found and here again by  Danish troops.  So arguably something was found, and something isn't nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at the time nothing was found
Click to expand...


Did Bill give a deadline saying if nothing was found by a certain day he'll apologize to the nation etc...?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.



How much oil did we manage to get?


----------



## ABikerSailor

We didn't manage to get any because Bush Jr was a complete fucking moron.

Remember in 2004 when RumsFAILED said that we'd only have to pay out 1 billion, as the savings in oil revenues would pay for the rest of the war?  

Bush Jr. helped put the governments in place in Pakistan and Afghanistan incidentally, and we've been screwed over by them ever since.

Remember when Bush Jr. went over TWICE to beg for oil and was refused each time by Saudi?

Face it.........the Iraq war was based on a lie and has been the biggest abortion this country has had since 'Nam.


----------



## DiveCon

ABikerSailor said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is Saddam did use water as a weapon. SADDAM water wars
> 
> At Karbala, U.S. troops stumbled upon 55-gallon drums of pesticides at what appeared to be a very large "agricultural supply" area, Hanson says. Some of the drums were stored in a "camouflaged bunker complex" that was shown to reporters - with unpleasant results. "More than a dozen soldiers, a Knight-Ridder reporter, a CNN cameraman, and two Iraqi POWs came down with symptoms consistent with exposure to a nerve agent,"
> 
> A rocket that can accept toxic chemicals into its warhead near a 55-gallon drum of cyclosarin-based "pesticide" is a chemical weapon, and it should be defined as such.
> 
> Oh and I guess O'Reilly lied, if you claim that changing one's opinion is lying.
> 
> I'm sure I can find more to defend these Fox reports, but unfortunately I have work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that old "dual use" nonsense
> they were for agricultural use, but were stored in a weapons depot
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, by that definition there are a LOT of things that could be considered chemical weapons.
> 
> Just because you find an empty warhead next to pesticide DOES NOT MEAN IT'S A WEAPON!
> 
> Most of those things have to be aerosolized (vaporized) in order to be distributed, and not every chemical is capable of that without very specific modifications to it.
> 
> Was the pesticide able to be distributed via that manner or not?  Hey, I've got a slingshot, some hollow rubber balls and a jug of Roundup in my garage.  Does that mean I'm also in possession of chemical weapons and should be invaded?
Click to expand...

is your garage a weapons depot?


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying "i'm going to do this" and not doing "this" is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> except he HAS done it
> 
> so, are you wrong, or are you lying by saying he hasnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did not apologize or renounce his trust in the bush administration, so yes it was a lie.
Click to expand...

yes, he did


i saw him do it and he has done it several times since
and since i dont watch his show every day, you would have to be either not watching at all, or a total liar to claim he hasnt


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much oil did we manage to get?
Click to expand...


Hmmmm. 

Wasn't the topic Glen Beck and whether he was retarded?  Maybe WMD should be left to another thread?  

It appears that some posters* have serious issues, which include being able to stay vaguely on topic. 

*Present poster excluded.


----------



## California Girl

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh no. i only hug like three people in my life. thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I'm not a hugger either. We have so much in common. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a hugger!
Click to expand...


Get in line.


----------



## ABikerSailor

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much oil did we manage to get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Wasn't the topic Glen Beck and whether he was retarded?  Maybe WMD should be left to another thread?
> 
> It appears that some posters* have serious issues, which include being able to stay vaguely on topic.
> 
> *Present poster excluded.
Click to expand...


Riiiiiiiiiight............you're not the one that got your knickers in a twist and your pubes tied up in knots because I called you a ****, when in reality, your n00b ass has been fucking with friends of mine.

Get back on topic Confused Neurotic Underfed Tramp Cali Girl.

As far as the WMD's and the war?  It's a legitimate topic that has been brought up for several threads.

Try again bitch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much oil did we manage to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Wasn't the topic Glen Beck and whether he was retarded?  Maybe WMD should be left to another thread?
> 
> It appears that some posters* have serious issues, which include being able to stay vaguely on topic.
> 
> *Present poster excluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiight............you're not the one that got your knickers in a twist and your pubes tied up in knots because I called you a ****, when in reality, your n00b ass has been fucking with friends of mine.
> 
> Get back on topic Confused Neurotic Underfed Tramp Cali Girl.
> 
> As far as the WMD's and the war?  It's a legitimate topic that has been brought up for several threads.
> 
> Try again bitch.
Click to expand...


You talk mighty tough... to girls.  I bet you have mommy issues. Poor gaybikershithead!


----------



## RadiomanATL

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh no. i only hug like three people in my life. thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I'm not a hugger either. We have so much in common. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a hugger!
Click to expand...


Yeah, but only because you drink too much.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.






Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.


----------



## Meister

Cold Fusion38 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
Click to expand...


So if they were in your neighbors yard, you would have no issue with that?  Better yet, you would rub any residual on your hands?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

So quit your GD LIES and face the fucking TRUTH Saddam had NOTHING but bluster which he needed to keep Iran at bay.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
Click to expand...

That is simply not true.


----------



## Meister

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So quit your GD LIES and face the fucking TRUTH Saddam had NOTHING but bluster which he needed to keep Iran at bay.



Would that be a yes, or a no on my question?  Your answer confuses me.
Please show me where I have lied.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply not true.
Click to expand...






No it is ABSOLUTELY 100% true.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Meister said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if they were in your neighbors yard, you would have no issue with that?  Better yet, you would rub any residual on your hands?
Click to expand...





If I wanted to die from CANCER 20 years later I would. I may get MINOR chem burns but nothing worse. THEY USE THE SHIT EVERY DAY and I suspect MANY of your neighbors do to!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Chem weapons BULLSHIT!!! Nuke weapons BULLSHIT..........ANY KIND OF REAL WEAPONS BULLSHIT!!! Iraq had NEVER rebuilt there army after GW1. We would have had to go in and DEFEND Iraq if Iran had wanted to start another war with Iraq.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

And do you know what we would have GIVEN Iraq? CHEMICAL WEAPONS just like we did in the past Iran Iraq war.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is ABSOLUTELY 100% true.
Click to expand...

LOL.  You brought it up, you back it up.  Pissing back and forth is useless.





Only then will I show you how untrue it is.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Cold Fusion38 said:


> And do you know what we would have GIVEN Iraq? CHEMICAL WEAPONS just like we did in the past Iran Iraq war.






Prove THAT wrong. We also gave him military inteligence against Iran. We also tried to get the norther Kurds to take Saddam out during GW1 and do you know what happened to them? The CIA left them with their DICKS hanging out and Saddam slaughtered them. WE DID NOTHING to prevent or even take any punitive action against Iraq.


----------



## Si modo

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were in your neighbors yard, you would have no issue with that?  Better yet, you would rub any residual on your hands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to die from CANCER 20 years later I would. I may get MINOR chem burns but nothing worse. THEY USE THE SHIT EVERY DAY and I suspect MANY of your neighbors do to!
Click to expand...

CW are both mustard based and nerve agents.  Do you think only one type was found?


----------



## DiveCon

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is ABSOLUTELY 100% true.
Click to expand...

NO!! it isnt


----------



## DiveCon

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know what we would have GIVEN Iraq? CHEMICAL WEAPONS just like we did in the past Iran Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove THAT wrong. We also gave him military inteligence against Iran. We also tried to get the norther Kurds to take Saddam out during GW1 and do you know what happened to them? The CIA left them with their DICKS hanging out and Saddam slaughtered them. WE DID NOTHING to prevent or even take any punitive action against Iraq.
Click to expand...

wait, so we GAVE him chem weapons, but he didnt have any 

that's convoluted logic sir


----------



## Cold Fusion38

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know what we would have GIVEN Iraq? CHEMICAL WEAPONS just like we did in the past Iran Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove THAT wrong. We also gave him military inteligence against Iran. We also tried to get the norther Kurds to take Saddam out during GW1 and do you know what happened to them? The CIA left them with their DICKS hanging out and Saddam slaughtered them. WE DID NOTHING to prevent or even take any punitive action against Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, so we GAVE him chem weapons, but he didnt have any
> 
> that's convoluted logic sir
Click to expand...






Yeah we gave him the shit in the EIGHTIES!!!! Nearly THIRTY YEARS AGO!! Without proper containment these agents lose their viability as chem weapons.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Turn autoplay off
Turn autoplay on
Please activate cookies in order to turn autoplay off
Jump to content  Jump to site navigation [0] Jump to search [4] Terms and conditions [8] 
Sign in Register Mobile version Text largersmaller 
    guardian.co.uk World news Web   News
 Sport
 Comment
 Culture
 Business
 Money
 Life & style
 Travel
 Environment
 TV
 Blogs
 Video
 Community
 Jobs
 News
 World news
 Rumsfeld 'offered help to Saddam'Declassified papers leave the White House hawk exposed over his role during the Iran-Iraq war
Buzz up! 
Digg it 
Julian Borger in Washington The Guardian, Tuesday 31 December 2002 15.52 GMT Article historyThe Reagan administration and its special Middle East envoy, Donald Rumsfeld, did little to stop Iraq developing weapons of mass destruction in the 1980s, even though they knew Saddam Hussein was using chemical weapons "almost daily" against Iran, it was reported yesterday. 

US support for Baghdad during the Iran-Iraq war as a bulwark against Shi'ite militancy has been well known for some time, but using declassified government documents, the Washington Post provided new details yesterday about Mr Rumsfeld's role, and about the extent of the Reagan administration's knowledge of the use of chemical weapons. 

The details will embarrass Mr Rumsfeld, who as defence secretary in the Bush administration is one of the leading hawks on Iraq, frequently denouncing it for its past use of such weapons. 

The US provided less conventional military equipment than British or German companies but it did allow the export of biological agents, including anthrax; vital ingredients for chemical weapons; and cluster bombs sold by a CIA front organisation in Chile, the report says. 

Intelligence on Iranian troop movements was provided, despite detailed knowledge of Iraq's use of nerve gas. 

Rick Francona, an ex-army intelligence lieutenant-colonel who served in the US embassy in Baghdad in 1987 and 1988, told the Guardian: "We believed the Iraqis were using mustard gas all through the war, but that was not as sinister as nerve gas. 

"They started using tabun [a nerve gas] as early as '83 or '84, but in a very limited way. They were probably figuring out how to use it. And in '88, they developed sarin." 

On November 1 1983, the secretary of state, George Shultz, was passed intelligence reports of "almost daily use of CW [chemical weapons]" by Iraq. 

However, 25 days later, Ronald Reagan signed a secret order instructing the administration to do "whatever was necessary and legal" to prevent Iraq losing the war. 

In December Mr Rumsfeld, hired by President Reagan to serve as a Middle East troubleshooter, met Saddam Hussein in Baghdad and passed on the US willingness to help his regime and restore full diplomatic relations. 

Mr Rumsfeld has said that he "cautioned" the Iraqi leader against using banned weapons. But there was no mention of such a warning in state department notes of the meeting.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen people, yes........Saddam DID have chemical weapons, but those were the only WMD type weapons that he had, which he'd bought from us.
> 
> He wasn't going to use them on US troops, as he'd already used them in an attempt to eliminate the Kurds.
> 
> WMD's was just an excuse to justify a war for oil and pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply not true.
Click to expand...


Actually, Qua Si Modo, it is true.  Trust me........I've spent the better part of 20 years as a member of the NBC Warfare team on every ship I've been on.  Stands for Nuclear Biological and Chemical Warfare.  

A lot of the chemical agents will start to dilute as soon as they hit the ground.  And, if they are not PROPERLY STORED, they will end up losing their potentcy.  Same thing will happen with CBR suits, they're useless after being out of the bag only a short time.  Something along the lines of a couple months.  If you pop a charcoal filter out of its storage can, it will only be good for 6 months.  Same with some of the armor that is being used over there...........it also has an expiration date.

Incidentally, bleach is a really good agent for getting rid of CBR agents (Chemical, Biological,  Radiological).

And...........if you don't have bleach, just wash it out with water, which will dilute it and make it safer to be around.  Navy ships do the same thing with the salt water washdown system.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know what we would have GIVEN Iraq? CHEMICAL WEAPONS just like we did in the past Iran Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove THAT wrong. We also gave him military inteligence against Iran. We also tried to get the norther Kurds to take Saddam out during GW1 and do you know what happened to them? The CIA left them with their DICKS hanging out and Saddam slaughtered them. WE DID NOTHING to prevent or even take any punitive action against Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, so we GAVE him chem weapons, but he didnt have any
> 
> that's convoluted logic sir
Click to expand...


Sigh.  He used them on the Kurds.  Yeah, Rummy et al were in on it, because we needed Middle East allies against Iran at the time.  halabja,halabjah, iraq, north iraq, kurdistan, kurdland, kurd,bloody friday


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show some "Fox" lies!! You've hammered on the couple of misstatements from Hannity. And you have yet to defend the lies of MSNBC. Perhaps because there is no defense for MSNBC. So how about those "Fox" lies?
> 
> Race bait: MSNBC lies, edits out black gun owner, says 'white people with guns' threaten Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I link you to fox lying, you say they mis spoke.
> 
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies
> Conservative talk show host Sean Hannity aired live from the San Joaquin Valley tonight to garner national attention for Californias water crisis. Instead of illustrating how outrageous water speculation and irresponsible agricultural practices are adding to a natural drought, Hannity fueled partisan politics and blamed President Obama for refusing to lift a series of federal mandates and environmental rulings that order a small amount of water to be used to restore regional fisheries and protect the balance of the entire Northern California coastal ecosystem. *State water experts counted a total of 10 incorrect statements in Hannitys broadcast.*
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies | Badlands Journal
> 
> Read the story, Hannity is such a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you attempt to show Hannity lying. Hannity is not Fox. Hannity is a Reagan conservative and operates an opinion show on Fox. Do you know the difference between an opinion and a news report? Your obsession with Hannity is quite obvious. Hopefully there's a therapist somewhere in your future.
Click to expand...


So exactly who does Hannity represent, MSNBC?   







Now your trying to disassociate Hannity and I guess Beck with Fox?  When I say Fox lies, I mean the people WHO WORK FOR THEM.  Does this make sense?  Its in my signature.  Fox lies. 

I just remembered something...during that damn OJ thing, the one person who represented racism more than anyone in the country at that time was Mark Furhman.  Guess who hired him eventually?  Take a guess.

I know its media matters, but read this.  Its good stuff.  See if its factual.

Sean Hannity: Media Matters' 2008 Misinformer of the Year
Sean Hannity: Media Matters &#39; 2008 Misinformer of the Year | Media Matters for America

Dispute the link, I understand, but show me where its not factual please.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I link you to fox lying, you say they mis spoke.
> 
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies
> Conservative talk show host Sean Hannity aired live from the San Joaquin Valley tonight to garner national attention for Californias water crisis. Instead of illustrating how outrageous water speculation and irresponsible agricultural practices are adding to a natural drought, Hannity fueled partisan politics and blamed President Obama for refusing to lift a series of federal mandates and environmental rulings that order a small amount of water to be used to restore regional fisheries and protect the balance of the entire Northern California coastal ecosystem. *State water experts counted a total of 10 incorrect statements in Hannitys broadcast.*
> California truth squad counters Sean Hannity's lies | Badlands Journal
> 
> Read the story, Hannity is such a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you attempt to show Hannity lying. Hannity is not Fox. Hannity is a Reagan conservative and operates an opinion show on Fox. Do you know the difference between an opinion and a news report? Your obsession with Hannity is quite obvious. Hopefully there's a therapist somewhere in your future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exactly who does Hannity represent, MSNBC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your trying to disassociate Hannity and I guess Beck with Fox?  When I say Fox lies, I mean the people WHO WORK FOR THEM.  Does this make sense?  Its in my signature.  Fox lies.
> 
> I just remembered something...during that damn OJ thing, the one person who represented racism more than anyone in the country at that time was Mark Furhman.  Guess who hired him eventually?  Take a guess.
> 
> I know its media matters, but read this.  Its good stuff.  See if its factual.
> 
> Sean Hannity: Media Matters' 2008 Misinformer of the Year
> Sean Hannity: Media Matters ' 2008 Misinformer of the Year | Media Matters for America
> 
> Dispute the link, I understand, but show me where its not factual please.
Click to expand...


I read the link and Hannity was right on every issue the first about invading Pakistan:

"Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama said Wednesday that he would send troops into Pakistan to hunt down terrorists even without local permission if warranted  an attempt to show strength when his chief rival has described his foreign policy skills as naive." 
Obama Vows To Hunt Terrorists In Pakistan - CBS News

At an August 13, 2007, campaign stop, Obama said regarding the war in Afghanistan: "We've got to get the job done there and that requires us to have enough troops so that we're not just air-raiding villages and killing civilians, which is causing enormous pressure over there."

The National Journal announced that Barack Obama was the "most liberal" senator in 2007, according to their ranking system.

"I will cut tens of billions of dollars in wasteful spending. I will cut investments in unproven missile defense systems. I will not weaponize space. I will slow our development of Future Combat Systems." This an argument over semantics, bottom line is Obama will cut spending on defense, wasteful or otherwise.

Attacks on family and associates, perfectly legitimate and accurate.

GOP mouthpiece? That's debatable. Although he is a Reagan conservative and does promote republican causes. 

Smears?  All true and all opinion.

It appears everything Hannity stated is factual, now I admit his use of hyperbole was ever present , but it doesn't negate the message. 

But nice try.....


Media matters indeed.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chem weapons have a rather short life span. After so many years they were no more effective then the shit Chem Lawn sprays on your yard.
> 
> 
> 
> That is simply not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Qua Si Modo, it is true.  Trust me........I've spent the better part of 20 years as a member of the NBC Warfare team on every ship I've been on.  Stands for Nuclear Biological and Chemical Warfare.
> 
> A lot of the chemical agents will start to dilute as soon as they hit the ground.  And, if they are not PROPERLY STORED, they will end up losing their potentcy.  Same thing will happen with CBR suits, they're useless after being out of the bag only a short time.  Something along the lines of a couple months.  If you pop a charcoal filter out of its storage can, it will only be good for 6 months.  Same with some of the armor that is being used over there...........it also has an expiration date.
> 
> Incidentally, bleach is a really good agent for getting rid of CBR agents (Chemical, Biological,  Radiological).
> 
> And...........if you don't have bleach, just wash it out with water, which will dilute it and make it safer to be around.  Navy ships do the same thing with the salt water washdown system.
Click to expand...


It is NOT true that the chemical weapons found in Iraq were no more dangerous than the chemicals sprayed on your lawn.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ummmmm..........Qua Si Modo, the Navy doesn't use lawn pesticides.  They use the real thing.  That is what I trained for on the NBC teams.

Try again.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Ummmmm..........Qua Si Modo, the Navy doesn't use lawn pesticides.  They use the real thing.  That is what I trained for on the NBC teams.
> 
> Try again.


Focus.

But I'll recap for the insane.

A poster claimed that the CW found in Iraq were no more effective than what ChemLawn sprays on a lawn.

I said that is not true.

You said it is and posted other stuff that had nothing to do with the contested point.





It remains NOT true for two reasons:  (1) the original assertion is not supported (2) even if supporting information is provided, I will still demonstrate that it is not true.


Focus.


----------



## ABikerSailor

If they are not properly stored, they lose their potentcy.  That is what they were saying.  If they are left long enough (over a year) improperly stored, they will be no more hazardous than your basic termite/bug/weed spray.

Most of them were designed to be diluted to safe levels 6 months after initial use.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> If they are not properly stored, they lose their potentcy.  That is what they were saying.  If they are left long enough (over a year) improperly stored, they will be no more hazardous than your basic termite/bug/weed spray.
> 
> Most of them were designed to be diluted to safe levels 6 months after initial use.


Your first sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.  Your second sentence I cannot say with such vagueness of the original claim that the CW weapons in Iraq are as innocuous as ChemLawn's.  Your third sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.

Not all CW are nerve agents, not all are or were improperly stored, and not all are single component.


----------



## REVxERIK

DiveCon said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he HAS done it
> 
> so, are you wrong, or are you lying by saying he hasnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did not apologize or renounce his trust in the bush administration, so yes it was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, he did
> 
> 
> i saw him do it and he has done it several times since
> and since i dont watch his show every day, you would have to be either not watching at all, or a total liar to claim he hasnt
Click to expand...


source and credible quotations please.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not properly stored, they lose their potentcy.  That is what they were saying.  If they are left long enough (over a year) improperly stored, they will be no more hazardous than your basic termite/bug/weed spray.
> 
> Most of them were designed to be diluted to safe levels 6 months after initial use.
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.  Your second sentence I cannot say with such vagueness of the original claim that the CW weapons in Iraq are as innocuous as ChemLawn's.  Your third sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.
> 
> Not all CW are nerve agents, not all are or were improperly stored, and not all are single component.
Click to expand...


You're right....there is also blood, blister and choking agents.

Most of them are diluted after 6 months as well.  Shit.......you don't want to drop an NBC weapon and not be able to use the property do you?  Why do you think they spent so much time developing the neutrino bomb?

Chem agents are designed to disperse after a while so that the conquering force can occupy the land after the battle.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not properly stored, they lose their potentcy.  That is what they were saying.  If they are left long enough (over a year) improperly stored, they will be no more hazardous than your basic termite/bug/weed spray.
> 
> Most of them were designed to be diluted to safe levels 6 months after initial use.
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.  Your second sentence I cannot say with such vagueness of the original claim that the CW weapons in Iraq are as innocuous as ChemLawn's.  Your third sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.
> 
> Not all CW are nerve agents, not all are or were improperly stored, and not all are single component.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right....there is also blood, blister and choking agents.
> 
> Most of them are diluted after 6 months as well.  Shit.......you don't want to drop an NBC weapon and not be able to use the property do you?  Why do you think they spent so much time developing the neutrino bomb?
> 
> Chem agents are designed to disperse after a while so that the conquering force can occupy the land after the battle.
Click to expand...

And, yet, this is still with material that has been improperly stored/exposed to the environment.

The CW (nerve and mustard) found in Iraq were contained in shells.  Many of the nerve agents were binary weapons.  That makes them quite dangerous.


----------



## DiveCon

REVxERIK said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not apologize or renounce his trust in the bush administration, so yes it was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, he did
> 
> 
> i saw him do it and he has done it several times since
> and since i dont watch his show every day, you would have to be either not watching at all, or a total liar to claim he hasnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> source and credible quotations please.
Click to expand...

it was done over 5 years ago

sorry, i'm not gonna waste my time for someone that clearly never watches the show
and is likely to not accept any source i post


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

This is why they hate Beck

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1620965-post215.html


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.  Your second sentence I cannot say with such vagueness of the original claim that the CW weapons in Iraq are as innocuous as ChemLawn's.  Your third sentence is true for single component nerve agent weapons.
> 
> Not all CW are nerve agents, not all are or were improperly stored, and not all are single component.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....there is also blood, blister and choking agents.
> 
> Most of them are diluted after 6 months as well.  Shit.......you don't want to drop an NBC weapon and not be able to use the property do you?  Why do you think they spent so much time developing the neutrino bomb?
> 
> Chem agents are designed to disperse after a while so that the conquering force can occupy the land after the battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, yet, this is still with material that has been improperly stored/exposed to the environment.
> 
> The CW (nerve and mustard) found in Iraq were contained in shells.  Many of the nerve agents were binary weapons.  That makes them quite dangerous.
Click to expand...


You DO realize that they have to be stored at very specific temperatures, right?  You also realize that during Desert Storm we took out a lot of power stations, right?

Do the math dude.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....there is also blood, blister and choking agents.
> 
> Most of them are diluted after 6 months as well.  Shit.......you don't want to drop an NBC weapon and not be able to use the property do you?  Why do you think they spent so much time developing the neutrino bomb?
> 
> Chem agents are designed to disperse after a while so that the conquering force can occupy the land after the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> And, yet, this is still with material that has been improperly stored/exposed to the environment.
> 
> The CW (nerve and mustard) found in Iraq were contained in shells.  Many of the nerve agents were binary weapons.  That makes them quite dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that they have to be stored at very specific temperatures, right?  You also realize that during Desert Storm we took out a lot of power stations, right?
> 
> Do the math dude.
Click to expand...

Math has little to do with this.  It's chemistry.  In binary weapons, neither of the compounds is unstable and/or prone to decomposition at those temperatures.  Sulfur mustard, if not exposed to the environment, will not decompose at that temperature.  The compound that would have issues (at that temp or not) would be sarin as there were inherent impurities in Saddam's processes that allowed for hydrolysis even when stored properly.  Even then, the decomposition reaction is an equilibrium reaction that does not have a large equilibirum constant - that means that the components in the mixture of starting materials (sarin and impurities) and products (hydrolyzed sarin) at equilibrium will still have a significant amount of sarin present at any given time, even at a desert temperature.

As the CW found in Iraq were not just single component weapons and most were stored in munitions, I still fail to see the relevance of what you say.

Pay attention to the chemistry.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.  

For 20 years.

As a member of the NBC warfare team.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.
> 
> For 20 years.
> 
> As a member of the NBC warfare team.


Good.  Then you understand what I just said.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.
> 
> For 20 years.
> 
> As a member of the NBC warfare team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Then you understand what I just said.
Click to expand...


That's GayBikerBabyBoy's way of saying "I'm sorry, Si. You were right and I was totally wrong. My ass hurts where you kicked it."


----------



## Cold Fusion38

What IF Beck were retartded? I think that is prtty well established.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.
> 
> For 20 years.
> 
> As a member of the NBC warfare team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Then you understand what I just said.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  I do understand what you'd said.

I'm also telling you that the WMD's that Saddam didn't use on the Kurds were useless.

By the way, they were nerve agents.

Yo...........California Underfed Neurotic Twit Girl............know what you call a Marine with half a brain?  Gifted.

Know what you call a Sailor with half a brain?  Marine.

The Marines are actually a division of the Navy, so, since you know 5 Marines, tell 'em that.  They actually belong to the Navy.

Try again you posing twit.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Biker I can't beleive Si is actually trying to tell YOU about chem weapons.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well.......lots of people try to teach me about things I've learned a long time ago.

Shit........sometimes they're right, because some of the people I learned from may have been mistaken!

But.......not on this one.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.
> 
> For 20 years.
> 
> As a member of the NBC warfare team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Then you understand what I just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I do understand what you'd said.
> 
> I'm also telling you that the WMD's that Saddam didn't use on the Kurds were useless. ....
Click to expand...

Not quite, but I understand your desire to deny basic chemistry.



> ....  By the way, they were nerve agents.  ....


Not quite, either; but let's see your source indicating this.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Did you see the news reports?

Do your own research dude.........apparently you think you've got it all nuked out already.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Did you see the news reports? ...


Yes.



> ....  Do your own research dude.........
> 
> ....


LMAO!  Well that's not quite how it works in logic.  You claimed that only nerve  agents were found, and until you support that claim, your claim stands as bullshit.

But, rather than just looking at your lack of logic, I'll save all of us the time and demonstrate that your claim that only nerve agent (which you have yet to specify as binary or not, but I understand your unwillingness to even address that) CW were found.

Defenselink

....
The munitions found contain sarin and mustard gases, Army Lt. Gen. Michael D. Maples, director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, said.  ....​


> ....  apparently you think you've got it all nuked out already.


I have no idea what you are going on about.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the news reports? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Do your own research dude.........
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!  Well that's not quite how it works in logic.  You claimed that only nerve  agents were found, and until you support that claim, your claim stands as bullshit.
> 
> But, rather than just looking at your lack of logic, I'll save all of us the time and demonstrate that your claim that only nerve agent (which you have yet to specify as binary or not, but I understand your unwillingness to even address that) CW were found.
> 
> Defenselink
> 
> ....
> The munitions found contain sarin and mustard gases, Army Lt. Gen. Michael D. Maples, director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, said. *Sarin attacks the neurological system and is potentially lethal.*
> ....​
> 
> 
> 
> ....  apparently you think you've got it all nuked out already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you are going on about.
Click to expand...


Okay..........back in post 349, you stated 





> LMAO! Well that's not quite how it works in logic. You claimed that only nerve agents were found, and until you support that claim, your claim stands as bullshit.


  And you claimed that the CBR's that Saddam had WEREN'T nerve agents (which you stated break down in 6 months or less), but rather something else........

Hate to tell you, but Sarin and Mustard Gas both attack the nervous system, thereby making it a nerve agent.

To the best of my knowledge (speaking as someone who was part of Desert Storm), no blood, choking or blister agents were found.

Try again Qua Si Modo.


----------



## ABikerSailor

By the way........in Navy slang when you "nuke something out", that means that you've got it all figured out.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the news reports? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> LMAO!  Well that's not quite how it works in logic.  You claimed that only nerve  agents were found, and until you support that claim, your claim stands as bullshit.
> 
> But, rather than just looking at your lack of logic, I'll save all of us the time and demonstrate that your claim that only nerve agent (which you have yet to specify as binary or not, but I understand your unwillingness to even address that) CW were found.
> 
> Defenselink
> 
> ....
> The munitions found contain sarin and mustard gases, Army Lt. Gen. Michael D. Maples, director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, said. *Sarin attacks the neurological system and is potentially lethal.*
> ....​
> 
> 
> 
> .... apparently you think you've got it all nuked out already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you are going on about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..........back in post 349, you stated
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Well that's not quite how it works in logic. You claimed that only nerve agents were found, and until you support that claim, your claim stands as bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate to tell you, but Sarin and Mustard Gas both attack the nervous system, thereby making it a nerve agent.
Click to expand...


Good God.  The Navy trained you?  Sarin is, mustard is not.  Perhaps they should have just referred you to even wikipedia:  Sulfur mustard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Mustard gas has extremely powerful vesicant effects on its victims. Additionally, it is strongly mutagenic and carcinogenic, due to its alkylating properties. It is also lipophilic. Because people exposed to mustard gas rarely suffer immediate symptoms, and mustard-contaminated areas may appear completely normal, victims can unknowingly receive high dosages. However, within 6 to 24 hours of exposure to mustard agent, victims experience intense itching and skin irritation which gradually turns into large blisters filled with yellow fluid wherever the mustard agent contacted the skin. These are chemical burns and they are very debilitating. If the victim's eyes were exposed then they become sore, starting with conjunctivitis, after which the eyelids swell, resulting in temporary blindness. According to the Medical Management of Chemical Casualties handbook, there have been experimental cases in humans where the patient has suffered miosis, or pinpointing of pupils, as a result of the cholinomimetic activity of mustard.[citation needed] At very high concentrations, if inhaled, mustard agent causes bleeding and blistering within the respiratory system, damaging mucous membranes and causing pulmonary edema. Depending on the level of contamination, mustard gas burns can vary between first and second degree burns, though they can also be every bit as severe, disfiguring and dangerous as third degree burns[3]. Severe mustard gas burns (i.e. where more than 50% of the victim's skin has been burned) are often fatal, with death occurring after some days or even weeks have passed. Mild or moderate exposure to mustard agent is unlikely to kill, though victims invariably require lengthy periods of medical treatment and convalescence before recovery is complete. The mutagenic and carcinogenic effects of mustard agent mean that victims who recover from mustard gas burns have an increased risk of developing cancer in later life.
> ....





> And you claimed that the CBR's that Saddam had WEREN'T nerve agents (which you stated break down in 6 months or less), but rather something else........
> 
> Hate to tell you, but Sarin and Mustard Gas both attack the nervous system, thereby making it a nerve agent.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge (speaking as someone who was part of Desert Storm), no blood, choking or blister agents were found.
> 
> Try again Qua Si Modo.


No, I did NOT claim that the CW found were NOT nerve agents.  You would be advised to review what I wrote so that you actually comprehend what I wrote.


----------



## ABikerSailor

So.....what's the shelf life of that stuff again?  Link?


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way........in Navy slang when you "nuke something out", that means that you've got it all figured out.


Thank you for clarifying.  Actually, I do have a pretty good idea about chemical weapons.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> So.....what's the shelf life of that stuff again?  Link?


Which stuff?  Saddam's monocomponent sarin?  Binary sarin?  Sulfur mustard?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Si modo again


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Si modo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the shelf life of that stuff again?  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Which stuff?  Saddam's monocomponent sarin?  Binary sarin?  Sulfur mustard?
Click to expand...


the Stuff he says they didnt have.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.....I did pay attention to the chemistry.
> 
> For 20 years.
> 
> As a member of the NBC warfare team.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Then you understand what I just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I do understand what you'd said.
> 
> I'm also telling you that the WMD's that Saddam didn't use on the Kurds were useless.
> 
> By the way, they were nerve agents.
> 
> *Yo...........California Underfed Neurotic Twit Girl............know what you call a Marine with half a brain?  Gifted.
> 
> Know what you call a Sailor with half a brain?  Marine.
> 
> The Marines are actually a division of the Navy, so, since you know 5 Marines, tell 'em that.  They actually belong to the Navy.*
> 
> Try again you posing twit.
Click to expand...


Wow. These are jokes I had not heard before..... not. You can tell how old you are if you think these are current. 

I however will not respond with insults about the Navy - I have much respect for the USN. It is just you that dishonors them, most Navy guys are not like you. 

Foolish little GayBikerBabyBoy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

By the way Confused Unintelligent Nutsto Twit Cali Girl, you do realize Gunny is a Marine, right?

But.....then again........he's not a pussy ass like YOUR Marine friends appear to be.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way Confused Unintelligent Nutsto Twit Cali Girl, you do realize Gunny is a Marine, right?
> 
> But.....then again........he's not a pussy ass like YOUR Marine friends appear to be.



 Gunny? A Marine? No shit Sherlock? Wow, I sooooo  did not know that. Again, thanks for stating the obvious. *Sniggers at the public display of stupidity by GayBikerBabyBoy*

My Marines are my family. They're my brothers - siblings, related to me by way of coming from the same parents. Got that now? 

Semper Fi idiot boy. Oooooorah!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what's the shelf life of that stuff again?  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Which stuff?  Saddam's monocomponent sarin?  Binary sarin?  Sulfur mustard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Stuff he says they didnt have.
Click to expand...


No, Mr. Fisting Nuts........I said they didn't have blood, choking or blister agents.

I agreed about the nerve agent.  Did you see the news reports when Saddam gassed the Kurds?  Those people were laying in the street, dead and in various poses, and based on the info it was a nerve agent.

Nerve agents generally disperse quite rapidly so that you can go on the battlefield after attack.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

:Well your the expert.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mr.Fitnah said:


> :Well your the expert.



Actually, yes.  I spent 20 years in the Navy, most of which was part of the NBC warfare team.

You're welcome.


----------



## Si modo

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> :Well your the expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  I spent 20 years in the Navy, most of which was part of the NBC warfare team.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your service.


----------

